# Ist es wirklich so?! oO



## Black Cat (23. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!

Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.

Ein paar beispiele: Junger, Kittycat, Bärenfänger, Godsilla oder.... Rohrzucker... -.-*

Haben die leuts denn nich das kleinste bischen Fantasy oder Niveau


----------



## chrispeaces (23. Februar 2009)

Nein, das täuscht nur


----------



## Yerizo (23. Februar 2009)

Wer bist du dich über die Namen anderer Leute aufzuregen?


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (23. Februar 2009)

ich finde Bärenfänger und Rohrzucker geile namen. 
außerdem wäre die welt doch sehr langweilig, wenn alle personen den selben geschmack hätten.


----------



## chrispeaces (23. Februar 2009)

Er ist wohl selber ein Jäger!!


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

Jeder kann den name nehmen den er will und nicht gegen die AGB verstößt.


----------



## Ciquo (23. Februar 2009)

ich dachte die jäger flames wären geschichte und die dks müssten sich nun damit rumärgern...naja schön wärs gewesen. 

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## BleaKill (23. Februar 2009)

Black Cat *hust*


----------



## Lewita (23. Februar 2009)

chrispeaces schrieb:


> Er ist wohl selber ein Jäger!!



1. Er ist eine SIE.
2. Bessere Namen wie Legolas^^ in unendlichen ausführungen.
3. Giebt es schlimmere Namen.

Mfg Lewita


----------



## WOWwarrior (23. Februar 2009)

Wow ist ab 12 Jahren!
Also warum dürfen die 12 jährigen nicht solche Namen besitzen?
Kann dir ja egal sein wie die heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimiteri (23. Februar 2009)

krieger tank namens blechsdose xD den find ich ja zu geil
naja ich seh uach andere klassen mit doofen namen aber jäger und dudu geben halt die beste gelegenheit find ich iwie xD
jägerpets auch ein bär hubschraubär oder bärbel nennen is zu stylisch xD


----------



## Glohin (23. Februar 2009)

Jaja,die Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So wie Wurstbrot,Fellfresse,ImBaRoXxOr,Kacknoob,Kackstuhl,Armesau o.ä.
Alle auf Taerar ;D


----------



## Kasching (23. Februar 2009)

hat Pirate Cat inner signatur stehen und regt sich über so namen auf ... hinzu kommt das du selber druide spielst ... find ich alles andere als notwendig sich über namen anderer spieler aufzuregen ( naja mach ich manchmal aber nur wenn sie " Huso " "Wichsdudu " ( komm auf die namen weil ich sie schon gesehen habe ) und der gleichen heißen )  

@ Glohin : fällt das nicht unter namecalling wenn du den realm gleich dazuschreibst ?


----------



## Jiwari (23. Februar 2009)

Es zwingt dich ja niemand, mit diesen Leuten zu spielen oder zu Kommunizieren und wenn dich die Namen tatsächlich so sehr nerven:

Da gibt es eine schöne Interface-Funktion um Namen auszublenden.


----------



## SixNight (23. Februar 2009)

Komischer Thread aber ich bin auch jemand der sich wegen der namen über leute aufregt und ich bin auch jemand der vom namen auf den skill der leute schließt sagen wir ich denke ein hunter mit dem namen : Shadowhunter , Darkhunter , Phoenix oder Lolhunter ist für mich 100% unskilled als leute mit dem namen : Mekon , Eltara oder "PERRYCOX" +.+


----------



## Kamaji (23. Februar 2009)

Black Cat! einfallsreich? nein


----------



## Struppistrap (23. Februar 2009)

Ja Mr. Black Cat. Ist doch auch ein schöner Dudu name, zumindest für Allis?
Könnte ich da unter umständen richtig liegen?^^


----------



## Dropz (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habe ein Jäger und einen Druiden die haben ganz Normale namen und ich bin auch nicht dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (23. Februar 2009)

mein dudu heißt Raawr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich mag den namen,...


----------



## WOWwarrior (23. Februar 2009)

Leute nach den Skill beurteilen nach dem namen? 
Klingt irgendwie dumm?
Wenn du im Arsenal die Top gilden anschaust liest du oft Namen die nicht gerade sehr viel Sinn geben!


----------



## GrayWolf (23. Februar 2009)

Jeder kann doch seinem Char einen Namen geben wie er will. Solange der Name nicht gegen Sitte und Anstand verstößt.

Es kann doch egal sein ob da ein Char mit Namen wie Suppentopf, Gieselher oder Tinkiwinki rumläuft.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Februar 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Komischer Thread aber ich bin auch jemand der sich wegen der namen über leute aufregt und ich bin auch jemand der vom namen auf den skill der leute schließt sagen wir ich denke ein hunter mit dem namen : Shadowhunter , Darkhunter , Phoenix oder Lolhunter ist für mich 100% unskilled als leute mit dem namen : Mekon , Eltara oder *"PERRYCOX"* +.+




na aber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

WOWwarrior schrieb:


> Leute nach den Skill beurteilen nach dem namen?
> Klingt irgendwie dumm?
> Wenn du im Arsenal die Top gilden anschaust liest du oft Namen die nicht gerade sehr viel Sinn geben!


Das stimmt was ich da schon gelesen hab.


----------



## Raindog (23. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im....
> 
> Haben die leuts denn nich das kleinste bischen Fantasy oder Niveau




Ja es täuscht. Auf meinem Server Madmortem, einem alten, hab ich schon viel gesehen. Filmnamen, Romannamen und und und...
Hat wenig mit der Klasse zu tun.

Das Phänomen tritt meist in der Zeit der Schulferien auf. Da kommen dann kreative Ergüsse wie:

Dönatir
Bärbel
Blasehase
Allykilla
Hordentod

und Schlimmeres...


Aber ich kann die beruhigen. Die Härte, ist dieser Typ, der sich Raindog nennt. Ist hier im Forum unter dem Namen 
aktiv. Das ist vielleicht ein Spacken... erwische ich den mal im RL, bekommt er aufs Maul!


In diesem Sinne


Dog


----------



## Similion (23. Februar 2009)

also ich finde rohrzucker ist doch mal richtig kreativ der name

btw: Lêgólâss > Legolas


----------



## Graggi (23. Februar 2009)

Wer Black Cat heißt braucht sich über soetwas net aufregen.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

Raindog schrieb:


> Ja es täuscht. Auf meinem Server Madmortem, einem alten, hab ich schon viel gesehen. Filmnamen, Romannamen und und und...
> Hat wenig mit der Klasse zu tun.
> 
> Das Phänomen tritt meist in der Zeit der Schulferien auf. Da kommen dann kreative Ergüsse wie:
> ...



Bei mir gabs mal einer der hatt alle seine Chars xxxxxmurat genant. Zum Beispiel Schurkenmurat......


----------



## Talhea (23. Februar 2009)

Für manche ist es einfach nur der siebte Twink und vielleicht nur ein Spaßchar. Solange die Namen nicht in irgendeiner Weise anstößig sind, ist es doch in Ordnung.

Ich für meinen Teil habe eine Todesritterin, Gnomin, rosa Haara, Name...Bärbel! Ich fand die Zusammenstellung so unpassend, dass es auch wieder witzig ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...



Weisst du, dass Problem ist, das es keine objektive Instanz (nicht zu verwechseln mit der Instanz in WoW) gibt, die beurteilt, wann ein Name dumm ist und wann nicht.
Namen die du dämlich findest findet der nächste vllt sensationell.

Und ich glaube kaum, dass du deinen persönlichen Geschmack als das Maß aller Dinge hier vorstellen willst oder ?


----------



## mirror-egg (23. Februar 2009)

Es gibt viele Leute, die zB ihren 4.char oder so auf 80 ziehen wollen und denen dann komische Namen geben. Letztens hab ich den Sturmgipfel einen Priest namens Healweib gesehen. Glaub aber das geht noch schlimmer.


----------



## Tinuphyl (23. Februar 2009)

Black Cat regt sich ueber Kittycat auf... Koestlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn du es schaffst dir rollenspieltaugliche Nicks fuer 13 Mio. Spieler auszudenken, dann verdienst du meinen Respekt. Ich habe groessten Teils Verstaendnis dafuer, wenn jemand beim 8ten oder 9ten Char nicht mehr weiss wie er ihn nennen soll. Ausserdem finde ich die von dir als Beispiel gewaehlten Nicks eigentlich ganz in Ordnung... Viel schlimmer finde ich sólchê Nîcks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Versuchs mal mit LotRO, da wird dir geholfen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (23. Februar 2009)

naja jeder kann sich doch so nennen wie er mag mussts ja net lesen :-p
ne mal im ernst natürlich gibts viele unsinnige namen aber kannst nicht erwarten das jeder deinen geschmack hat.

vor allem kannst du die namen doch nicht einfach auf die klasse beziehen... es gibt bei jeder klasse mehr oder wenige unsinnige namen, und es hat so gut wie garnichts mit der klasse zu tun. das dir viele druiden und jäger aufgefallen sind sollte einfach nur zufall sein.


----------



## wuschel21 (23. Februar 2009)

Also komm schon, die leute haben ihren eigenen namens geschmack. Keiner sagt auch was gegen deinen namen oder. Auserdem kan es DIR doch ganz egal sein welche namen genommen werden, solange sie net gegen die AGB verstoßen ist das jedem seins.


----------



## TanaTusBRB (23. Februar 2009)

ich find die leute mit ihren tollen fantasy nicknames noch viel viel schlimmer.
das liegt aber wohl daran, dass ich wc3 spiele, im gegensatz zu kp wie viele.
ich finds cool, wenn ein menschkrieger footmen oder ein orc krieger grunt (grunzer) etc. heisst..... das is das, was ich an wow so überzeugend fand... man is kein einzelner held, sondern nur eine billige warcraft 3 einheit


----------



## neo1986 (23. Februar 2009)

wuschel21 schrieb:


> Also komm schon, die leute haben ihren eigenen namens geschmack. Keiner sagt auch was gegen deinen namen oder. Auserdem kan es DIR doch ganz egal sein welche namen genommen werden, solange sie net gegen die AGB verstoßen ist das jedem seins.


Warum hast du 2 mal den gleichen char in deiner sig?????


----------



## wuschel21 (23. Februar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Warum hast du 2 mal den gleichen char in deiner sig?????



Stimmt die ganze zeit net gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danke für die info gleich mal ändern


----------



## Fus0n00b (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hab meinen weibl. DK auch Shadowmaid genannt... ist das jetzt schlimm?

Meiner Meinung nach wird es erst wirklich schlimm, wenn ein Name mit tausenden variationen auftaucht. Wie viele DKs gibt es, die ähnlich wie Arthas heißen?


----------



## Sarjin (23. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich bin schon der Meinung das man seinen Charaktern halbwegs ordentliche Namen geben sollte, denn es nicht wirklich schwer man reiht einfach irgendwelche Buchstaben hintereinander und wenn die gut klingen nimmt man den namen. (liana lorsan nerwis usw usw (is mir grade spontan eingefallen ohne viel zu denken...))

Bestes beispiel das ich kenn : nn junger (von lvl her ^^) >Paladin< (bescheuerter gehts echt nimmer) der sich arthas nennt.

Achja btw ich bezeichne mich nicht als Rpspieler ich würde niemlas so geschwollen daherreden müssen.


----------



## Ol@f (23. Februar 2009)

chill mal. 

guter Name &#8793; Skill ?


----------



## rocktboyy (23. Februar 2009)

Mein Dudu heißt Imbär und mein jäger heißt Egolas und sein pet heißt katze obwohl das ein bär ist haha -.- und ich bin auch nicht doof glaub ich^^


----------



## wuschel21 (23. Februar 2009)

Fus0n00b schrieb:


> .............Wie viele DKs gibt es, die ähnlich wie Arthas heißen?



Du hast ganz recht, auf meinem server gibt es welche die heißen :

Arthaass oder Lichking, oder Arthitas. Also solche namen sind schlimm.


----------



## wuschel21 (23. Februar 2009)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> Mein Dudu heißt Imbär und mein jäger heißt Egolas und sein pet heißt katze obwohl das ein bär ist haha -.- und ich bin auch nicht doof glaub ich^^



LoL das ist ja mal geil, auf Imbär wäre ich nie gekommen oder katze für nen bär, das ist ja richtig IMBÄR^^


----------



## Mindphlux (23. Februar 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> ich dachte die jäger flames wären geschichte und die dks müssten sich nun damit rumärgern...naja schön wärs gewesen.
> 
> mfg
> 
> Ciquo



todesknight, deathritter, todisritter, tódésríttér...  wie schon jemand schrieb, das spiel ist ab 12


----------



## Hallo11 (23. Februar 2009)

Du spielst einen Druiden und heißt Black Cat, ist ja mal einfallsreich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich selber zock auch nen hunter der nen namen hat der 0 sinn ergibt
Nirvanager *räusper*....hat ne ewig lange enstehungsgeschichte die hier nix zu sache tut
wengleich sehr interessant ist ^^
aber chars nach den namen einer filmrolle zu nennen hat schon seine reize
auch wenn meist HdR namen gewählt werden wie Sauron für einen DK
was sogar sehr gut passen würde meiner meinung nach
lg


----------



## Mindphlux (23. Februar 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> Ich selber zock auch nen hunter der nen namen hat der 0 sinn ergibt
> Nirvanager *räusper*....hat ne ewig lange enstehungsgeschichte die hier nix zu sache tut
> wengleich sehr interessant ist ^^
> aber chars nach den namen einer filmrolle zu nennen hat schon seine reize
> ...



aber sauron in hunderten von falsch geschriebenen abwandlungen ist schon nervig,
 oder?


----------



## nirvanager1 (23. Februar 2009)

naja
meist schau ich mir die namen an
und dann vergess ich sie schon wieder weil sie so belanglos sind
mir ist es eigentlich egal ob jetzt jem Sáurón heißt oder saurun oder ähnliches


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. Februar 2009)

Jo, bist echt cool.


----------



## Leunam-Nemesis (23. Februar 2009)

Ja meiner Meinung nach schon!
Jedes Kiddy spielt nen Jäger, ABER nicht jeder Jäger ist ein Kiddy!

Vor allem deswegen wird diese Klasse aber oft auch zu unrecht verunglimpft.


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (23. Februar 2009)

jah du bist ja cool . ich kenn noch nen scheiss namen "Black Cat" 
woher ich den nur kenne ? 
lass die leute doch es ist ihre sachen wie sie sich nennen und einige finden evtl sowas  wie "Rohrzucker" lustig.


----------



## Kamaji (23. Februar 2009)

Meine Druidin heißt Ryoelle und so einfallslos finde ich das nicht.


----------



## Fumacilla (23. Februar 2009)

Das haben die Chars so an sich glaube ich. Gut, mein Hunter hat nen normalen Namen, sowie das Pet auch. Aber mein Twinkdruide heisst Malboró. 

Warum?

Weil ich früher immer ne Katze wollte die Malboró heissen würde und sie nie bekam. 15 Jahre später erfüllte ich mir den Traum in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW: Mein Kater im RL heisst Cola! Ich mag es Tieren unpassende Namen zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (23. Februar 2009)

Ich würde dein Anliegen nicht nur auf Jäger und Druiden fokussieren, sondern auf die gesammte WoW Welt :>


----------



## worldofhordcraft (23. Februar 2009)

schlimm find ich eig. erst wenn man so sexistische namen macht oder sich nach charakteren der warcraft, herr der ringe oder was auch immer geschichte nennt, besonders wenn das völlig unpassende rassen+klassen sind z.b. eine taurin schamanin die sich sylvanas nennt(hab ich noch nich gesehen, mal im arsenal nachschauen)oder so


----------



## Monzel (23. Februar 2009)

und? mein Schamane heißt auch Schamaure.... ich fand den Namen halt lustig, im Gegensatz dazu haben meine anderen Chars bessere Namen.

Und zum Thema Name = Skill, absolter Blödsinn gibt genug Spieler mit dämlichen Namen die aber trotzdem gut spielen können


----------



## Jiwari (23. Februar 2009)

TanaTusBRB schrieb:


> ich find die leute mit ihren tollen fantasy nicknames noch viel viel schlimmer.
> das liegt aber wohl daran, dass ich wc3 spiele, im gegensatz zu kp wie viele.
> *ich finds cool, wenn ein menschkrieger footmen oder ein orc krieger grunt (grunzer) etc. heisst..... das is das, was ich an wow so überzeugend fand... man is kein einzelner held, sondern nur eine billige warcraft 3 einheit*



Und hier spalten sich einmal wieder die Meinungen:

Meiner Ansicht nach ist man in WoW KEIN Einfacher Krieger man ist ein HELD, der erst noch Ruhm und Ehre verdienen und in der Gunst des Kriegshäuptlings(oder Königs) erst steigen muss. Am Anfang ist man vielleicht noch eine "No Name"-XYZ-Einheit, aber im Laufe von WoW vollbringt dein Charakter so viele "Heldentaten" das ich schwer glauben kann das mein Paladin ein X-Beliebiger Heiler ist.(Ganz davon zu schweigen das es mehrere Quests gibt die dies belegen) Glaubst du tatsächlich das alle großen Helden der Geschichte von beginn an zum Held berufen wurden, sprich: Oh sieh mal der heißt Anduin Lothar, dem geben wir mal nen dicken Hammer und ne weihe zum Paladin, der wirds schon packen, der *Name* gefällt mir.  
Ich glaube nicht. Auch Anduin Lothar war zu beginn seiner Laufbahn ein einfacher Krieger(Ja recht gehört er hat nicht als Pala begonnen) und musste sich durch seine Taten beweisen. Bevor hier nun das Geschrei los geht: Und was ist mit Arthas? Anderer Umstand, war(oder viel mehr ist) der Thronerbe von Lordaeron und hat somit natürlich eine sonder Behandlung bekommen, wie man in WC3 auch sehr schön mitbekommen hat(Verzogener Bengel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (23. Februar 2009)

Der Name hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun. Neulich hatte ich auch einen Jäger im Raid, dessen Kernhund-Pet Kerni hieß. Der Typ dahinter war aber echt witzig. Der Raid hat Spaß gemacht. Bitte beurteile Leute nicht nach (Spitz-)Namen.

MfG, der Quizmaster bei seiner Arbeit.


----------



## Sarjin (23. Februar 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach ist man in WoW KEIN Einfacher Krieger man ist ein HELD, der erst noch Ruhm und Ehre verdienen und in der Gunst des Kriegshäuptlings(oder Königs) erst steigen muss.




Da stimm ich dir zu, da das sogar belegt wird. Ich weiß nimmer genau wo aber iwo in Nordend (Glaub sogar bei der 1. Quest die man in der Boreanischen Tundra auf Allianzseite annimmt) wird man als Elite der Allianz oä bezeichent was die Rolle des Charakters in WoW schonmal verdeutlicht. Würde mich wundern wenn das bei der Horde nicht auch iwo erwähnt wird. Und nur so Nebenbei. Würdet ihr in zukunft als Heerführer oä 25 normale Soldaten losziehen lassen um Arthas zu töten ?! Bzw würden normale Soldaten auf eigene Faust losziehen um dies zu tun und es schaffen ? Wir alle sind Abenteuerer die auf eigene Faust losziehen um Dinge zu richten die ihrer meinung nach schief laufen. Welche Dinge das sind gibt Blizzard vor.

Demnach sollten alle Namen tragen die anderen die einem Abenteurer würdig sind. Das ist ein Prinzip des RP-Spielens. Ob und wieviel er daran teilnehmen will ist jedem selbst überlassen da man die Leute nicht zwingen kann. Dafür gibt es Rp-Server die nur den nachteil haben das wieviel RP ich haben möchte ich mir hier nicht aussuchen kann. Wenn ich wegen einem GM angeschrieben werden würde weil ich vom Fußballspiel gestern rede würde mir das schon auf den Senkel gehen... 
Doch im Grunde bleibt alles beim alten. Auch Spieler mit bescheurten Namen können skill haben (Wobei ich persönlich immer an deren kreativität zweifle) und Leute die mit Absicht normale RP-Namen nehmen (Wie ich außer ich hab mal nn bankchar oder so) regen sich über die auf dies nicht tun. Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack. ..


----------



## Soupcasper (24. Februar 2009)

ROHRZUCKER!!!!... Der Brüller, ich schmeiß mich weg xD... 
Aber ma im Ernst... hatten Jäger nich schon immer seltsame ^´`' Namen?


----------



## Ceilyn (24. Februar 2009)

bei uns gibt es einen spieler der heisst deinemudda ... gilde: aus schlumpfhausen

naja... ohne worte... leute mit scheiss namen bekommen von mir keinen support.


----------



## Ekmir (24. Februar 2009)

also ich hab zb eine druidin die auf den namen "erklärbärin" hört und was ist  dabei?? den hintergrund für den namen, brauch ich wohl nicht zu erklären!! 

mfg


----------



## Vincent V. (24. Februar 2009)

nein


----------



## mister.G (24. Februar 2009)

Manche Leute haben halt einfach etwas Humor, nicht so wie der TE   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde manche von den oben genannten Namen durchaus witzig. Manchen ist der Name auch einfach egal. Wenn einer schon Niveaulos ist, dann mit sicherheit der TE. Also sry aber wer sich über soetwas aufregt und dann die Leute auch noch oberflächlich nach dem Namen einordnet, verdient nicht viel Respekt...


----------



## Maltztrunk (24. Februar 2009)

Ein Jäger auf meinem Server heißt Faultier also sollte mein Jäger auch son tollen Namen jetzt heiß er Nasenbär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaquille (24. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> .... Rohrzucker... -.-*


der ist sicher von nem kubanischem rp server zu dir getranst.

@topic: naja, hunter ist ne belibte newbie klassen, newbies wissen meisntens nicht worum es geht wenn sie gefragt werden "dm?" und machne leute schließen daraus irgendeine gimpigkeit oder das der gegenueber Dumm ist.


----------



## cazimir (24. Februar 2009)

Meine Jägerin heisst Pengpeng und das Pet Katzekratz bzw Baertram.
Warum haben die so bescheuerte Namen ?: Weils eh nur nen Farmchar ist und mir der Name egal ist ;-)

BTT: Dass es vermehrt Jäger und Druiden mit merkwürdigen Namen gibt, ist mir neu.


----------



## Manafresser (24. Februar 2009)

Mein Krieger heisst "Ichtankmal"  und es hat noch nie einer was dagegen gesagt, 
oder mein Magier "Manafresser" weil er immer wenn es darauf ankommt oom geht.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Trifft auf fast alle Klassen zu, aber besonders auf DK und Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Cat (25. Februar 2009)

Also...

1. Black Cat -> forums nick only, ne
2. Pirate Cat -> signatur, die ich jederzeit ändern kann und sogar kostenlos...

Und wer lesen kann, mein char ist ne *Druidin* und heißt *Feriae*.. so nebenbei.
Wer ich bin? Nur jemand von den vielen denen es auf ... geht das es chars mit nicknames gibt die rein garnichts mit wow oder auch nur im entferntesten sinn was mit RPG zu tun haben auserdem, wie soll man die Player die charaktere mit solchen namen haben ernstnehmen? Fällt mir jedenfalls ein bissel schwer.

Vlt liegts ja auch nur an mir das ich mir 5 - 10min nahm um den char einen namen zu geben :-/

@ mister.G: Humor ist ist was anderes!



-~-Ayda-~- schrieb:


> jah du bist ja cool . ich kenn noch nen scheiss namen "Black Cat"
> woher ich den nur kenne ?


Danke auch dir für einen der zahlreichen sinnlosen spamm und anmach posts! Ah und wenn man den hintergrund nich kennt mal nich "zu weit ausn fenster lehnen"


----------



## ciaz (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn du nicht gerade auf nem RP spielst, kann man drueber wegsehen. Auf nem RP - Server waer so was fuer mich auch absolutes No Go!
Hat man immer mal was zu lachen/weinen und kann auch im /gChat seine Freunde zum schmunzeln bringen
Spiele selbst auf einem PvP Server und kann eigentlich sagen, dass es groesstenteils gescheite Namen gibt (zwar nicht immer Fantasy - like, aber nicht so laecherlich wie Wurstbrot, Kaffeetasse (Der Namensersteller schaut sich in seinem Zimmer um und nimmt Gegenstand y für sienen Namen)
Weisst du meist direkt, wer hinter dem PC sitzt (musst es dir ja nicht auch noch bildlich vorstellen) und kannst direkt diese Leute meiden. So hat die Sache noch was "gutes".


----------



## Lalalua (25. Februar 2009)

Naja, recht hat der TE schon wenn er sagt, es gibt viele Sinnfreie Namen in WoW. Aber was willst du machen? Das Spiel ist ab 12, was nicht heissen soll das nur 12 jährige solche Namen im Kopf haben aber auch ich wünsche mir, es würde etwas mehr Kreativität in der Namensgebung geben. Ich finde solche Namen wie "Deathleader","Imbakilla" usw. echt dumm sind. Beispiele gibt es genug. 
Doch die Namensgebung lässt noch lange nicht auf den Geistigen Zustand des Spielers schließen, höchstens auf seine Kreativität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (25. Februar 2009)

Solange die Person sich zu benehmen weiss ist ja kein Problem..

Und wieviele erkundigen sich erst nach der Story eines Spiels bevor sie damit anfangen?
Bzw. wievielen interessieren sich für die Story eines Spiels?
Kein Spiel hat die voraussetzung sich erst mit der Geschichte und dieser Welt vertraut zu machen, auch nicht WoW.

Beispiel.. Einer der nie ein MMO gespielt hat, sich nicht für Elfen/Orcs Herr der Ringe(Film) und Harry Potter interessiert entscheidet sich spontan WoW zu kaufen wegen der TV Werbung mit Mr.T und Ozzy weil es so Cool ist.
Spieler erstellt sich einen Charakter und nennt ihn Rifleman, Bazooka oder Pfannenwender und wählt als Klasse Jäger weil er gerne rumballert wie in Doom, Gears of War usw.
Darf man ihn flamen das er keine hanung hat, vermutlich ein Kiddy ist und sich erst mal mit der WoW Geschichte beschäftigen muss?

Wer sich für Story interessiert.. Ok! wem die Story nicht interessiert... auch OK! und wer sie noch nicht kennt.. ebenfalls OK!


In Spiele wie Counterstrike Battlefield usw. interessiert keinem wie dein Name ist, es geht darum sich benehmen zu können.
CSS kann man nicht mit WoW vergleichen? in diesem fall eben doch.

WoW ist nur ein Spiel genau wie jedes andere, es gibt keine voraussetzungen um es spielen zu können, wer aber damit nicht leben kann soll sich auf einem RP Server gehen, aufhören oder dieses Spiel nicht als ersatz für das RL verwenden.


----------



## Foertel (25. Februar 2009)

Naja, auf nem RP-Server wäre das für mich auch ein absolutes NoGo, ich spiele auch auf einem RP-Server und bin an der Geschichte des Warcraft-Universums sehr interessiert und denke jeder der auf einem RP-Server spielt sollte eine ungefähre Vorstellung von dieser Geschichte haben und sich auch eine ungefähre Vorstellung über die Geschichte des eigenen Charakters machen.

Ich persönlich benenne meine Charaktere, wie man in der Sig sieht, auch auf normalen PvP-Servern mit Namen die für mich einen Hintergrund haben und der hat nichts mit WoW zu tun, es ist mir aber auch recht wenn andere das nicht tun, da es auf einem normalen Server nicht nötig ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devil4u (25. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich rege mich ja über Namen nicht mehr auf, obwohl ich meinen Chars immer anständige Namen wie Akesh / Aletheia / Malesh usw. gebe... aber trotzdem wurde mein Tauren Todesritter (Naja ich nehm Todesritter sowieso nicht ernst) welcher für mich nur ein Fun und Farm Char ist Eatmorchikin getauft worden xD


----------



## Sumpfkraut (25. Februar 2009)

Jo, verstehe dich. Wenn ich manchmal Namen lese, dann denk ich mir: Haben die zuviel kraut geraucht?
Wenn ich dann so einen kack wie Zuckerpups,Bubsibuh und was weiß ich nicht lese, dann denk ich sollten die Leute lieber Pokemon spielen gehen , oder so!
Und so ne Namen wie Alkaida landen bei mir eh gleich auf Igno, sowas gehört gebannt! Das ein Fantasyspiel und es ist wohl nicht so schwer, sich einen gescheiten Namen zu geben. Vorrallem sind die meisten miesen "Namen" nicht mal Namen, eher Bezeichnungen von etwas, aber das kapieren manche einfach nicht (Imbapala z.B.). genauso schlimm sind diese: " Ich muss tausend Zeichen und Striche über meinen Namen klatschen, da es ihn ja schon gibt!" (hier z.B. der allseits beliebte Jäger Name Legollas , oder wie der heißt, den es in hunderten Ausführungen gibt, obwohl der Elb nicht mal was mit Jäger in HdR zu tun hatte, nicht mal annährnd! ja gut er hatte nen Bogen, und? Deswegen war er Jäger?) Naja, was willst machen, manche haben einfach keine Fantasy, die wären bei Tetris besser aufgehoben! Das schlimmste ist , das sie mir den Spielspaß dadurch auch verderben, wegen der Kacknamen!
Ändern kann man es leider nicht...


----------



## Devil4u (25. Februar 2009)

Sumpfkraut schrieb:


> ... , das sie mir den Spielspaß dadurch auch verderben, wegen der Kacknamen!
> Ändern kann man es leider nicht...



Doch ändern kann man das. Du wärst der klassische Fall für den RP Server. Auf allen anderen Servern ist Charname = Avatarname ... da gibts keinen Unterschied mehr zwischen Forum und Game. Die üblichen Avatarnamen oder Spitznamen welche man im Web verteilt kann man ja auch gleich für seinen Char nutzen. Ist zwar auch nicht meine Auffassung aber was solls.
Wenn du dir davon den Spielspass verderben lässt, dann spielst du auf dem Falschen Server. Auf dem RP Server kannst du verschnörkelte Namen und Namen die nur von Gehirnamputierten stammen können melden.


----------



## Evereve (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hab letztens einen Spieler gesehen, dessen Name ein echter, aber für einen Char absolut dämlicher Begriff war. Der war dann aber leider falsch geschrieben. Sein Gildenname war englisch....auch falsch geschrieben. 

So etwas finde ich drei mal peinlicher wie die Darkroxxors oder Légólâse dieser Welt.


----------



## Gnorfal (25. Februar 2009)

> Ist es wirklich so oder *teuscht* es nur *das* die die sich jetzt *ein* char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger *intelligenz* im *vergleich* zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und *machmal* auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> Ein paar *beispiele*: Junger, Kittycat, Bärenfänger, Godsilla oder.... Rohrzucker... -.-*
> 
> Haben die *leuts* denn nich das kleinste *bischen* Fantasy oder Niveau



Ich spare mir an dieser Stelle die Antwort und verweise auf die fettmarkierten Sachen....


----------



## Moktheshock (25. Februar 2009)

Um Blacki zu *ÄRGERN* ! Ich hab ne 78er Priesterin namens "Kittykat" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also Habe ich nun auch die Priester versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (25. Februar 2009)

und @ Lalalua: Avatar Dieb


----------



## Cúre of Antonidas (25. Februar 2009)

Also wir haben in unserer Stammgruppe auch Leute mit meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade prickelnden Namen.

Zum Beispiel: Weibstück

Aber soll ich dir was sagen?

Diese Leute sind mehr als fähig.

In diesem Sinne, wie schon des öfteren vorab genannt:

Nickname &#8800; Skill


----------



## Scrätcher (25. Februar 2009)

Also richtig gut ist:

Taurenjäger mit dem Namen "Rind Eastwood" das ist einfach unschlagbar! XD

Und hätte ich nicht schon nen kleinen Lv 15 Jäger, ich würd mir nen Eastwood erstellen!^^ 

Ich weiß nicht warum aber Jäger ziehen komische Namen einfach magisch an! Vielleicht auch deshalb weil man ihre Pets ja auch benennen kann!

Mein kleiner Taurenjäger trägt den Namen Toadwart (für Freunde Toadi^^) und wird begleitet von seinem Wolf Igzorn.


Solange Namen nur lustig sind und nicht beleidigend in irgend einer Form kann ich sogar auf nem RP-Server gut damit leben (da darf ja eh jeder machen was er will^^)

Und meine wirklich weitergespielten Chars haben in meinen Augen RP-taugliche Namen!


----------



## Marienkaefer (25. Februar 2009)

Mein Jäger heißt Marienkaefer und mein Schurke Fixoida  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (25. Februar 2009)

Mein Dudu, hab ich mango gennant und wurde als bäumchen geplant.^^
Ist aber zum leveln vorerst eule.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (25. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...



Wer im Glashaus sitzt...

ist "Black Cat" besser als Kittycat ?

Ich kenne einige sehr intelligente Spieler die es einfach lustig finden bekloppte Namen zu nehmen. 

Übrigens, wenn man sich schon über solche Dinge zum 1000sten Mal aufregt, wäre es klug und vor allem höflich den Lesern 
gegenüber, den selbst verfassten Text einmal kurz zu überlesen.

Oder t*ä*usche ich fantas*ie*loser WOW-Spieler mich da ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (25. Februar 2009)

Bärenfänger ist doch ein netter Name für nen Jäger ...

Ich werde wegen meines Namens "Todeshieb" auch öfter blöd angemacht. Als der Name vor 2 Jahren entstanden ist, waren Vergelter noch absolute Loladins. Deshalb muss man den Namen eigentlich selbstironisch betrachten. Aber das verstehen die meisten nicht und im Endeffekt ist es mir Latte, was andere von mir denken.


----------



## kljba (25. Februar 2009)

meine Paladin Blutelfe heisst Pumelchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (25. Februar 2009)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Bärenfänger ist doch ein netter Name für nen Jäger ...
> 
> Ich werde wegen meines Namens "Todeshieb" auch öfter blöd angemacht. Als der Name vor 2 Jahren entstanden ist, waren Vergelter noch absolute Loladins. Deshalb muss man den Namen eigentlich selbstironisch betrachten. Aber das verstehen die meisten nicht und im Endeffekt ist es mir Latte, was andere von mir denken.



Das musst man auch mal in echt Sehen, Ich Flame ja auch keinen Freund Weil er San Diego oder Appel heißt ;-)


----------



## Alien123 (25. Februar 2009)

TanaTusBRB schrieb:


> ich find die leute mit ihren tollen fantasy nicknames noch viel viel schlimmer.
> das liegt aber wohl daran, dass ich wc3 spiele, im gegensatz zu kp wie viele.
> ich finds cool, wenn ein menschkrieger footmen oder ein orc krieger grunt (grunzer) etc. heisst..... das is das, was ich an wow so überzeugend fand... man is kein einzelner held, sondern nur eine billige warcraft 3 einheit



Im Prinzip ist man ein einzelner Held (oder doch etwas stärkere Einheit), sonst könnte man nicht locker im alleingang ein paar Grunzer oder Stadtwachen von Sturmwind mit leichtigkeit umhauen.

Ausserdem schlaegn Grunzer nur stupide drauf, oder Trollschamanen können 2 - 3 Fähigkeiten. Vergleich das mal mit den WoW Chars.


----------



## Primus Pilus (25. Februar 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt...
> 
> ist "Black Cat" besser als Kittycat ?



---->



Black schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> 1. Black Cat -> forums nick only, ne
> 2. Pirate Cat -> signatur, die ich jederzeit ändern kann und sogar kostenlos...
> ...



Ähm... Gonzo... und alle anderen... alles lesen... den ganzen Thread.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## 666Anubis666 (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich sag es so wie es ist wenn du dich über sowas aufregst ist das ein zeichen das du das spiel ein bisschen ernst nimmst!  
Wenn du soetwas wie die nahmen eines Chars so wichtig findest wechsle auf einen rollenspiel server !

Ich slber gebe meine Chars auch gerne mal so namen wie Nutellabrot oder so.

Vllt ist es auch so das ich ein spiel nicht ernst genug nehme ?! kann das sein?  bin ich noch nicht Suchti genug um sowas zu verstehen ?


----------



## Rodanold (25. Februar 2009)

mirror-egg schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Leute, die zB ihren 4.char oder so auf 80 ziehen wollen und denen dann komische Namen geben. Letztens hab ich den Sturmgipfel einen Priest namens Healweib gesehen. Glaub aber das geht noch schlimmer.



Ja es geht schlimmer

"Heilschlampe"
"IchHeilDichNicht"
"HealNoob"

ich hab noch ein paar gesehn... aber da komm ich nicht mehr drauf wie sie sich schreiben.

BTT:
Irgendwo muss ich dem TE schon recht geben. Es gibt wirklich grad bei den Jägern Leute deren Sinn für Namensgebung unter aller WÜrde ist.
"Jâger" oder auch "Hûnter" um nur mal 2 Beispiele zu nehmen. Den Einfallsreichtum find ich unterirdisch.

Zum Thema dem 8. oder 9. Char nen vernünftigen Namen geben: Mein 8. Char, Hauptberuflicher Druide, hört auf den Namen Mörlin.
Ist zwar nicht der schönste oder intelligenteste Name... aber es steht zumindest kein Imba oder Roxxxxxor im Namen...^^

Bis die Tage
Roni


----------



## _Raziel_ (25. Februar 2009)

Also mein Jäger hat nen richtigen Namen. Mein Mage Twink auch. Sogar mein Bankchar hat nen, nun gut geklauten, Namen, ist aber kein Dingname wie 'Heildose' oder 'Todesschwert'.

Einzig mein Dudu besitzt nach euren Massstäben einen etwas seltsamen Namen:
Taekwandudu

Mir fiel zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Name ein und alle, die ich verwenden wollte, gingen nicht. Da ich ein Verabscheuer von Sonderzeichen bin ( ^ und ähnliches ) hab ich eben diesen Namen genommen. Ausserdem kann man seinen Namen ja auch abkürzen: Teak.


----------



## wolfsmutter (25. Februar 2009)

> Ein paar beispiele: Junger, Kittycat, Bärenfänger, Godsilla oder.... Rohrzucker


Mir den von dir genannten Beispielen hab ich wenig Probleme.
Manche Absurditäten wie "Blitzfritz" für nen Ele-Shammy find ich sogar ziemlich entzückend.

Was mich echt ankotzt sind Nicks wie Ejakolat, Angbang, Pairyhussy, Wanker u.s.w.


----------



## Sator (25. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Also mein Jäger hat nen richtigen Namen. Mein Mage Twink auch. Sogar mein Bankchar hat nen, nun gut geklauten, Namen, ist aber kein Dingname wie 'Heildose' oder 'Todesschwert'.
> 
> Einzig mein Dudu besitzt nach euren Massstäben einen etwas seltsamen Namen:
> Taekwandudu
> ...



Aber bei den Jägern ist es doch arg verbreitet mit der Kreativlosigkeit. Wie schon erwähnt, Standartnamen sind und bleiben "Huntär" und die vom Pet "Imbär" oder "Bärbel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 War bei meinem Bruder anfangs auch so, hieß früher "Darkfighter", wobei das gar nicht mal so schlimm war. Nach unzähligen Spielstunden auf Lvl 70 (!) meldete sich n GM und wollte, dass er den Namen umändert. Nun wurd dann "Kammikaze", kurz "Kammi" drauß. Da is dann auch n bissel Witz dabei. Als ich mit meinem Krieger von Destro nach Naz'jatar transferiert bin, musste ich auch meinen Nick ändern. Nun gut, wollte erst versuchen, den ursprünglichen Nick "Sator" i-wie zu erhalten, aber keine Chance alles ausgebucht. Letztendlich heißt er nun "Chirúrg", was gar nicht mal so untypisch für nen Fury-Krieger ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchamifurorFrostwolf (25. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...




Wollteste nur selber den namen nehmen aber er war vergeben oO? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Primus Pilus (25. Februar 2009)

Sator schrieb:


> War bei meinem Bruder anfangs auch so, hieß früher "Darkfighter", wobei das gar nicht mal so schlimm war. Nach unzähligen Spielstunden auf Lvl 70 (!) meldete sich n GM und wollte, dass er den Namen umändert.



Hallo,

ob und wann jemand seinen Namen ändern muß, hängt in erster Linie bei WOW davon ab, OB ihn irgendjemand per Ticket meldet (Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter). Von selbst macht Blizzard nichts... da werden keine Namensdatenbanken gescannt oder sonstwas. 

Wenn dann jemand ein Ticket schreibt, wirds interessant... manchmal müssen Leute mit zwar etwas seltsamen, aber noch akzeptablen Namen den dann ändern, in anderen Fällen rennen Chars mit absoluten "NoGo"-Namen nach X Tickets von X Leuten immer noch fröhlich herum... keine Ahnung, wie das gemacht wird, habe die Vermutung, daß das ausgewürfelt wird, ob der Name geändert werden muß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Deathtroll (25. Februar 2009)

naja sind selbst schuld wenn sie sich später ma schwarz ärgern was fürn bekloppten namen sie haben ^^ mein dudu heisst shadowdr *grrrr* kA was ich mir dabei gedacht hab ^^ 
jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Februar 2009)

auf dem Server wo ich bin heisst ein Char Lol xD


----------



## Mariell (25. Februar 2009)

hm, ich hab eher schlechte erfahrungen mit schurken, die sind auf meinem server eher hohl als wohl in der birne ^^


----------



## Sator (25. Februar 2009)

Primus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ob und wann jemand seinen Namen ändern muß, hängt in erster Linie bei WOW davon ab, OB ihn irgendjemand per Ticket meldet (Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter). Von selbst macht Blizzard nichts... da werden keine Namensdatenbanken gescannt oder sonstwas.
> 
> ...



Das ging aber alles wirklich rein von Blizzard aus, mit der Begründung, der Name verstöße gegen Richtlinien der Namensgebung o.ä. Aber ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm, der neue Name gefällt allen besser :>


----------



## rofldiepofl (25. Februar 2009)

naja ich weiß nich was ihr alle so gegen Jäger habt, hab auch einen und seh mich mit "Ránóx" nich unbedingt als fantasielos. Aber so Namen mit Witz sind doch ok. Bei mir aufm Server isn Schamie der "Shamhair" heißt


----------



## Dalfi (25. Februar 2009)

Hab bei uns aufm Server (RAJAXX) schon oft Namen gesehen, die für sich genommen total Dumm klingen, aber im Zusammenhang mit dem Gildennamen mir immer wieder ein Lächeln abnötigen, wenn ich einen von den Jungs und Mädels sehe.

Da heißen die Member:

- Türklingeln
- Dachfenster
- Küche
-usw.

und die Gilde heißt:

- ist Teil vom Haus

Das ist für mich ein Beweis für echte Kreativität 


Genauso wie der Gildenname einer offensichtlich PvP - Orientierten Gilde

<Geh weg Wir droppen nix>

oder anderer Gilden

<OMG - Phew Phew  Laserguns> oder so ähnlich

<Hut ab der ging gut ab>

<Nice to Eat You> waren damals mit Masse Untote drin

Auch sehr nice wie ich finde und gibt dem Spiel ein wenig Abwechslung


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. Februar 2009)

Also ich find Namen wie Rohrzucker keineswegs schlimm, teilweise sogar lustig ...

Bei uns im RealmPool läuft des öfteren ein Tauren-Krieger rum, der heisst "Wandschrank" *lol* ...


----------



## cM2003 (25. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...


"teuscht", "low lv", "machmal", "bischen"

Soviel zum Thema Intelligenz...
Und die ganzen umgangssprachlichen Dinger gar nicht aufgezählt...

"Black Cat" ist übrigens auch sehr einfallsreich!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (25. Februar 2009)

Diese Namensgebung hat wohl weniger mit der Intelligenz als mit dem schlechten Humor oder der fehlenden Kreativität des jeweiligen Spielers zu tun. Ich sehe hierbei verschiedene mögliche Fraktionen:

- Die "Ich will aber genau diesen Namen, denn ich bin IMBA"-Fraktion. Das sind diejenigen, die sich ja ach so toll finden und unbedingt einen ganz "aussergewöhnlichen" (zumindest in ihrer Denkweise) Namen haben möchten, der den Char gleich passend beschreibt und dessen Vorzüge unterstreicht ODER man klaut einfach irgendeinen Namen aus einem Spiel oder Film, weil das ja auch alles Helden sind... heraus kommen dann so Namensvorschläge wie: Shadowrouge, Darkknight, UberIMBARoxxoR, Legolas, Arthas, ArnoldSchwartenbrecher, etc.
Aber das richtig tolle an diesen Namen kommt erst noch... die sind nämlich in 99,9% der Fälle meist schon vergeben. Aber das ist ja kein Problem für den User... dann stampft man erstmal kräftig auf den Boden und plärrt ein paar Minuten wie ein Kleinkind, bis plötzlich die Blitzidee kommt, man könnte den Namen ja einfach ein bisschen ändern und sogar noch aufpeppen indem man einfach ein paar der folgenden Zeichen einfügt: '´^`¨ (und was halt sonst noch alles geht)

- Die "Mein Humor ist so Scheisse, über meine eigenen Witze lach ich ja selbst kaum"-Fraktion. Das sind dann diejenigen, die auf Teufel komm raus ihrem Char einen "witzigen" Namen (zumindest in ihren Augen) verpassen wollen, damit die gegnerische Fraktion vor Lachen umkippt, bevor sie überhaupt einen Angriff starten kann. Leider ist dies nur eine Wunschvorstellung. Denn solche Namen sind NIE witzig... nun ja, vielleicht für die Vorschulkinder, auf die man in WoW des öfteren trifft... aber ansonsten: NICHT WITZIG! Meistens kommt dabei dann sowas raus wie: Bratwurst, Blechdose, Kücheneinrichtung, Meinschnidelistwinzig, etc.

- Die "Hoffentlich bekomm ich niemals ein Kind, denn mir würde einfach kein Name für es einfallen"-Fraktion. Die ist eigentlich schnell erklärt. Denn die können oder wollen einfach nicht kreativ Denken und sich einen Namen überlegen. Meistens wird dann einfach ein Name geklaut. Diese Fraktion teilt sich (nachdem ein Name geklaut wurde) dann meist unter den beiden oben genannten Gruppen auf.


Dieser Beitrag ist natürlich nicht ganz Ernst gemeint. Aber manchmal kommt es mir wirklich so vor, als würde der halbe Server aus solchen Leuten bestehen. Ich persönlich störe mich schon ein wenig an den Namen, weil sie ein wenig die Atmosphäre stören. Witzig finde ich sie in den allerseltesten Fällen. Ich finde, wenn jemand seinen Krieger "Blechdose" nennt... sorry, darüber hab ich vielleicht als 10jähriger gelacht. Unter Humor versteh ich heutzutage aber ein bisschen was anderes.
Und zu diesen "MégàÛbèrRôXXôr"-Namen... da kann ich nur eines sagen: Blizzard sollte Sonderzeichen in Namen komplett verbieten. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand ein oder zwei Zeichen verwendet. In elfischen Namen sowieso nicht. Viele machen das ja auch, damit sie einen ähnlichen Namen für ihren Twink nehmn können. Das ist ja ok. Aber wenn jeder Buchstabe mit einem Sonderzeichen versehen ist... also so jemanden lad ich sicherlich nicht in ne Gruppe oder Gilde, etc.


----------



## Damatar (25. Februar 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> "teuscht", "low lv", "machmal", "bischen"
> 
> Soviel zum Thema Intelligenz...
> Und die ganzen umgangssprachlichen Dinger gar nicht aufgezählt...
> ...


ok nu platz mir auch ma der arsch , was hat die rechtschreibung mit inteligenz zutun? ich behersche sie mal so ganricht ob ich da an legastenie oder der grund der 3fachen rechtschreibreformirung is sei dahin gestellt , ich frag mich eher ob leute die so aussagen verzapfen überhaubt inteligenz besitzen , anscheinend nich ma nachgedacht bevor getippt, sowas, und zum thema sind nich nur hunter oder dudus  sowas sind meist twinks die net  wirklich gezockt werden wens aber so einen auf 80 siehst wurd der twink doch interesant ^^  und sein ma ehrlich wer zahlt schon den preis vür das namen unbenennen , und nein ich nen meine ficher einigermassen ordentlich ich hab keine kaffedose oder sowas^^


----------



## Damatar (25. Februar 2009)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## unforgotten (25. Februar 2009)

ich hab ne hexe... dottalotta ... dumm? vielleicht! passend für nen gebrechens-skill.. jo... die dottet ja a lot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (25. Februar 2009)

Glohin schrieb:


> Jaja,die Namen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wurstbrot ist in meiner GIlde und Fellfresse flamt immer den Handelschannel nach Gruppen^^


----------



## haro3777 (25. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

jeder kann sich doch nennen, wie er will. zwar ist das spiel ab 12, aber die extrem komischen namen haben bei uns eher ältere spieler. solange man sich im rahmen der legalität bewegt, sollte auch fast alles erlaubt sein. eins haben diese namen halt an sich. man kann sie sich besser merken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum wird immer alles auf die dummheit geschoben??? 

mein jäger-twin ist ein zwerg und heißt "eisbär". mein pet ist ein eisbär und dank blizz habe ich jetzt auch noch einen kleinen eisbären als haustier. das sieht lustig aus, wenn ich durch die gegend ziehe und 2 eisbären dabei habe. viele bleiben stehen und betrachten mich. lustige sprüche bekommt man auch zwischendurch. der name ist auch nicht gerade einfallsreich aber halt im rl mein spitzname.

p.s. ach ja, mein todesritter heißt "blutengel" und ist auf blut geskillt. ich finde es gut und bin ich jetzt dumm????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldy (25. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch Jäger, "nur" mit einem Fantasienamen "ausgestattet"...

Habe aber meine Schlange "Küßmich" und meinem Skorpid "Kuschel" genannt. Blöde Namen ? Vielleicht, aber mir gefallen sie.... Namen sind eh nicht soooo wichtig...


----------



## Alien123 (25. Februar 2009)

An sich muss ich dem Ersteller schon im grossen und ganzen zustimmen. Namen wie Goldhändler, *Brotaufstrich*-brot etc. finde ich sehr albern und irgendwe schon nicht mehr lustig. Richtige Fantasynamen müssens allerdings auch nicht immer sein.
Allerdings gehe ich einfach nur an diesen Spielern vorbei, weiss wie alt sie sind (bin eben einer der 100% der Menschen die Vorurteile haben) und denk mir meinen Teil.


----------



## cM2003 (25. Februar 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> ok nu platz mir auch ma der arsch , was hat die rechtschreibung mit inteligenz zutun? ich behersche sie mal so ganricht ob ich da an legastenie oder der grund der 3fachen rechtschreibreformirung is sei dahin gestellt , ich frag mich eher ob leute die so aussagen verzapfen überhaubt inteligenz besitzen , anscheinend nich ma nachgedacht bevor getippt, sowas, und zum thema sind nich nur hunter oder dudus  sowas sind meist twinks die net  wirklich gezockt werden wens aber so einen auf 80 siehst wurd der twink doch interesant ^^  und sein ma ehrlich wer zahlt schon den preis vür das namen unbenennen , und nein ich nen meine ficher einigermassen ordentlich ich hab keine kaffedose oder sowas^^


Grund 1 - Rechtschreibreform: Naja, man hat auch vor der Rechtschreibreform "*f*ür", "Intel*l*igenz", "beher*r*rsche", Legast*h*enie, uvm. geschrieben.
Grund 2 - Legasthenie: Ok, das ist eine Krankheit und hat weniger mit Intelligenz zu tun. Allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass bei schätzungsweise 4% der in Deutschland an Legasthenie erkrankten Menschen, sich soooo viele in einem Forum aufhalten und dort ein Thema mit der Thematik "Intelligenz" eröffnen. Ob du dran erkrankt bist weiß ich nicht. Falls dem so wäre tut es mir leid.

Wenn man Leute persönlich angreift, muss man halt damit rechnen, dass man (mit den eigenen Waffen) geschlagen wird.

Ferner bleibt mir eigentlich nur ein Kommentar um deinen Post zu kommentieren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thalonclaw (25. Februar 2009)

Also derartige Namen über die sich der Ersteller hier aufregt zeugen von viel mehr Kreativität als die 36475 verschiedenen Schreibweisen von Illidan oder Arthas, mit sämtlichen grausamen Abänderungen und den zich ^ über sämtlichen Vokalen. FURCHTBAR!!!


----------



## Borberat (25. Februar 2009)

gib deinem sinnlos thema doch mal einen passenden namen dann schaut man hier nicht rein um was sinniges zu finden -.-


----------



## toryz (25. Februar 2009)

Naja es besteht wohl ein unterschied zwischen Namen wie zbsp. Wurstbrot, Wandschrank und solch merkwürdigen Kreationen ala. Darkshadow, Darknight etc.

Zwar gehört die erste Gattung nicht zwingend zum RP Verein, besitzt jedoch mehr Phantasie als die ganzen Darks, Blacks etc. 


OT: *Legasthenie *- Diese Ausrede geht mir langsam wirklich auf den Zeiger, wie oft man mittlerweile Legasthenie als Ausrede hört. Irgendwie muss man fast denken 95% der deutschsprachigen Bevölkerung leidet unter dieser Schwäche und das kann es ja wohl nicht sein, oder doch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oftmals werden die einfachsten Wörter falsch geschrieben und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das so etwas mit Legasthenie zutun hat. In meinem Bekanntenkreis befindet sich eine Person die von Legasthenie betroffen ist, das wurde ihr sogar bestätigt allerdings schlägt sich so etwas NICHT auf einfachste Sätze ala:

"Währe jemand bereid mich durch das Vehrlis zu zien."

...aus.


----------



## Spelzdinkel (25. Februar 2009)

chrispeaces schrieb:


> Nein, das täuscht nur



Sicher, dass es nur täuscht? Rohrzucker ist zugegeben recht witzig, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## MadMat (25. Februar 2009)

Bärenfänger ist ja noch ok, aber Rohzucker?

Das Thema ".........Namen" gabs ja schon öfter und nein, es ist nicht auf Klassen begrenzt.

GRüße


----------



## RosaTauchadin (25. Februar 2009)

Meine Paladina heißt !Draney!
Sicher könnt ihr euch vorstellen welches Volk ich spiele...
Aber,nur weil ich Draney heiße ,heißt es noch lange nicht das ich keinen Skill habe...
Die Namen können dir doch egal sein.
Es ist ein Online Spiel...
Achja und (schon oft erwähnt) es wundert mich das jmd mit dem Namen "Black Cat" sich traut einen solchen Thread zu öffnen!


mfg RosaTauchadin


----------



## derwaynez (25. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Haben die leuts denn nich das kleinste bischen Fantasy oder Niveau


Tja die wissen halt noch nicht das Niveau keine Handcreme ist, erklär es ihnen doch!


----------



## Primus Pilus (25. Februar 2009)

RosaTauchadin schrieb:


> Achja und (schon oft erwähnt) es wundert mich das jmd mit dem Namen "Black Cat" sich traut einen solchen Thread zu öffnen!
> mfg RosaTauchadin



Und mal wieder ---> Post 2 vom TE ... mitten im Thread:



Black schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> 1. Black Cat -> forums nick only, ne
> 2. Pirate Cat -> signatur, die ich jederzeit ändern kann und sogar kostenlos...
> ...



Lesen.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Lythisyora (25. Februar 2009)

Fakt ist: Ein "Wurstbrot" gehört nicht auf einen RP-Server. Auf anderen Servern aber finde ich es vollkommen ok. 
Oder hat schon einmal jemand versucht mit einem Wurstbrot RP zu betreiben? 
*Wurstbrot stürzt sich todesmutig in den Kampf & landet... auf der Unterseite* Naja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Doch wenn man sich die Entwicklung anschaut, stellt man fest dass Blizzard nicht mehr wirklich auf die eigenen Richtlinien achtet.
Ein Beispiel: Auf unserem Server wurde eine Gilde umbenannt, die "Die Musketiere" hieß. Nicht "Die drei Musketiere" nicht "D'Artagnan & die Musketiere". 
Man könnte nun argumentieren, dass dies ein Militärsrang ist & diese ja gegen die Richtlinien verstoßen, aber warum sehe ich dann "Elitegarde" usw. auf unserem Server & natürlich die allseits beliebten, sinnfreien Namen, wie z.B. "Gspritzte" oder "Dudus"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe wirklich nichts gegen lustige Namensgebungen & ja, auch ich lache über sie. Nur eben auf dem BG wo mir diese Namen über den Weg laufen & auf dem jeweiligen Server erlaubt sind. 
Mir ruiniert die "lustige" Namensgebung einfach ein bisschen die Atmosphäre des Spiels. Und nein, ich kann die Namen im Spiel nicht einfach ausblenden, da ich sonst an Bekannten vorbeilaufen würde oder Charaktere verwechseln würde. Mal ehrlich...weiß ich denn von jedem Bekannten wie sein Charakter aussieht & gekleidet ist?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mister.G (25. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Also...
> 
> 1. Black Cat -> forums nick only, ne
> 2. Pirate Cat -> signatur, die ich jederzeit ändern kann und sogar kostenlos...
> ...



Humor liegt beim Betrachter! Du kannst in erster Linier mal nicht darüber entscheiden. Ich finde es einfach nur schwach Leute nach ihrem Namen zu beurteilen. Was stört dich daran?! 

Und nur mal so nebenbei. Der Namen Feriae gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht. Sage ich deswegen das du dumm bist? Oder rege ich mich darüber auf das solche Leute wie du, mit so einem Namen auf meinem Server rumlaufen? Ich glaub nicht! Und selbst wenn, dann würde ich es für mich behalten. Denk mal drüber nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slook (25. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> ...
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es ...



wer ist hier dumm?


----------



## NetzaFetza (25. Februar 2009)

Ich hab nen Heildudu mit dem Namen Baumwolle.....den kann  sich doch Jeder merken und alle findens lustig *g*

also ich reg mich über sowas net auf

Fantasy hab ich auf RP servern.... aber net wen ich mit freuden unterwegs bin.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (25. Februar 2009)

Alien123 schrieb:


> [...]Richtige Fantasynamen müssens allerdings auch nicht immer sein.[...]


Nein, das sagt auch keiner. (Vor allem definiert mal "Fantasy-Name"). Ich meine, mir wäre jedes "Horst" lieber als "Blechbüchse". Denn es ist wenigstens ein NAME.
Klar gibt es (ich denke vor allem bei Elfen) Namen wie "Sonnenzorn", "Mondschatten" und so ein Zeug. Aber das sind ja eigentlich eher "Nachnamen". Wenn die jemand nehmen will... gut ok. Finde ich dann nicht ganz so schlimm. Aber zwischen passenden elfischen Namen und "Wurstbrot" liegt dann doch ein gewaltiger Unterschied.



Spelzdinkel schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es nur täuscht? Rohrzucker ist zugegeben recht witzig, oder täusche ich mich?


Ja, Du täuschst Dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kneckebrötchen (25. Februar 2009)

naja also ich persönlich finde es irgendwie schwach wenn man leute nach dem namen beurteilen muss, du entscheidest doch auch nicht anhand seiner haarfarbe ob jemand ein guter mensch ist. es ist doch nicht deine sache wie sie sich nennen, dein name muss doch auch nicht jedem gefallen. einmal mit dem kopf auf die tastatur gehauen und man hat einen super tollen fantasy namen wie du ihn hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich freue mich immer wenn ich einen lustigen namen sehe, weil ich dann weiß der mensch der sich dahinter verbirgt hat ebenfalls humor und ist zu mehr fähig als 5-10 minuten für einen namen zu überlegen den ich in 10 sekunden habe...


----------



## Primus Pilus (25. Februar 2009)

Lythisyora schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Ein "Wurstbrot" gehört nicht auf einen RP-Server. Auf anderen Servern aber finde ich es vollkommen ok.
> Oder hat schon einmal jemand versucht mit einem Wurstbrot RP zu betreiben?
> 
> ...
> ...



Hallo,

da liegt das Hauptproblem. Auf einem "normalen" Server muß ich in Kauf nehmen, daß Leute mit solchen Namen herumlaufen (wenn ich auch selbst nicht mal auf einem normalen Server einen Char mit so dämlichen Namen wie eben Wurstbrot spielen möchte - käme mir mehr als blöde vor, aber ich bin nicht jeder und jeder wie er mag).

Problem ist immer mehr, daß eben auf RP-Servern solche Leute rumlaufen - und das sollte eben nicht sein. 

Jetzt könnte so mancher sagen "ist doch eh latte, der Umgangston unterscheidet sich eh fast nicht mehr voneinander, dann sind die Namen auch schon egal"... das mag schon sein, aber es liegt auch an den Spielern des Realms, ob sie sich das bieten lassen... 

Ich bin hauptsächlich auf 2 PVE-RP-Servern unterwegs und da scheint es vielen wirklich egal zu sein - oder sie haben resigniert. Ich habe jedoch mal zum Test auf einem RP-PVP-Server einen Char angespielt und wie da manche Leute im Handelskanal wegen ihrem "unpassendem RP-Namen" vor versammelter Mannschaft runtergemacht wurden, ist gar kein Vergleich... und dieser Name war nicht im entferntesten etwas krasses wie z.B. das viel zitierte "Wurstbrot"...

Aber es ist halt nun mal - noch mehr als das Jammern - eine typisch deutsche Eigenart alles als gegeben und nicht änderbar hinzunehmen und zu sagen "Da kann man halt nichts machen. Ist halt so." ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## abe15 (25. Februar 2009)

Es täuscht.
Ist klar das die guten Jäger und Druis in guten Gilden sind, wenn die schlechten bei dir sind *du weißt ja was*


----------



## wolfracht (25. Februar 2009)

Mein Kriegertank heißt auch Tankus und ich würde nicht sagen das ich unskilled bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Borberat (25. Februar 2009)

Warum wird so ein Schrottthread aufgelassen aber ständig was halbwegs diskutables von den Buffed Moderatoren geschlossen??


----------



## Lythisyora (25. Februar 2009)

Kaffeepause?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerok (25. Februar 2009)

das ist mal wieder großes mimimi, ich finde manche namen auch net so toll und gebe mit ein bissle Mühe, aber irgendwann ist die kreativität erschöpft, und die ganzen "hc roleplaya" sollen in ne burg oder inn wald gehen wo sie mit flolkeln um sich schmeißen können, rp ist schön und gut aber wenn die sprache nach altem buch riecht und die leute so verdammt intollerant sind, de ja vu....also bleibt locker und lasst einander am leben auch wenns nur das virtuelle ist. Tippfehler ein hauch von ironie und aggroziehen sind mit diesem beitrag beabsichtigt und gewünscht.


----------



## haro3777 (25. Februar 2009)

Thalonclaw schrieb:


> Also derartige Namen über die sich der Ersteller hier aufregt zeugen von viel mehr Kreativität als die 36475 verschiedenen Schreibweisen von Illidan oder Arthas, mit sämtlichen grausamen Abänderungen und den zich ^ über sämtlichen Vokalen. FURCHTBAR!!!



alles relativ.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da der name "eisbär" bereits weg war, habe ich meinen chart "eisbâr" genannt. ich finde diese lösung recht gut. im spiel kaum ein unterschied zu sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaammi (25. Februar 2009)

Naja,ist halt jedem selbst überlassen was für namen man sich aussucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (25. Februar 2009)

Das ist deien persönliche Erfahrung.

Ich zB hasse einfach dudu eulen weil bisher immer nur deppen dahinter standen, die entweder null plan hatten oder mir ihre benutzte ID in Raids aufgezwungen haben, weil sies net kapiert haben das sie noch ne ID haben udn weil sie einfach bescheuert aussehen.

Ist nicht allgmein gemeint, hab nur pech mit eulen gehabt.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (25. Februar 2009)

Aerok schrieb:


> [...]die ganzen "hc roleplaya" sollen in ne burg oder inn wald gehen wo sie mit flolkeln um sich schmeißen können, rp ist schön und gut aber wenn die sprache nach altem buch riecht und die leute so verdammt intollerant sind, de ja vu....[...]


Ich bin echt kein RPler, kann mich da aber gut reindenken. RP bedeutet nicht gleich, dass alle dort geschwollen reden, als wären sie gerade aus dem Mittelalter in unsere Zeit teleportiert worden.
Aber beim RP muss auf eine passende Sprachweise geachtet werden, die eben eher einer Realität entspricht. Wenn da einer mit Sätzen wie "lol, ich bin voll der ubar-roxxor! mega imba und voll 1337" ankommt... nun, so redet doch keiner im richtigen Leben. Naja und falls doch wäre es vielleicht mal eine Überlegung wert sich einliefern zu lassen. Ich finde Menschen, die anstatt zu lachen "lol" sagen (also im RL) echt nicht mehr ganz sauber im Kopf (und ja, das hab ich schon oft genug erlebt).
Egal, ich schweife ab... achja, Namen: Eben, bei den Namen verhält es sich eben auch so. Und Blechbüchse, Wurstsemmel und Imbaroxxor sind keine Namen, die in einer Realität bestehen würden. Und da ist eine gewisse Intoleranz seitens RPler ja wohl angebracht. Übertreiben tun die es jedenfalls nicht (klar gibts Ausnahmen, aber die sind selten).


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (25. Februar 2009)

Yerizo schrieb:


> Wer bist du dich über die Namen anderer Leute aufzuregen?


Zu mal sie sich "Black Cat" nennt xD.


----------



## Neneko89 (25. Februar 2009)

Mein Druide heißt Blackfeather und ich find den eig nich sooo unkreativ...

Aber als letztens n DK in die Grp kam der Blâckfeather hieß wär mir bald der Sack geplatzt -.-


----------



## healyeah666 (25. Februar 2009)

Scheint nur auf deinem Server so zu sein, mir ist sowas noch nicht untergekommen, könnte aber auch sein das sich i-welche Leute einen Spaß daraus machen. PS: Ich kenn auch Highlevel Chars mit Namen wie Feuerwehr etc.


----------



## Maine- (25. Februar 2009)

mein dudu heißt lidel bin ich jetz dumm?^^


----------



## Animos93 (25. Februar 2009)

XD Liegt vielleicht daran, dass sehr sehr viele deiner ansicht anch normale namen schon vergeben sind und bevor sie sich da 100 ^ ` ´ usw... über den namen setzen nehmen sie was lustiges


----------



## Kremlaa (25. Februar 2009)

Wer auf solche namen steht ^^ .... Ist halt jeden selbst überlassen wie er sein char nennt


----------



## Forderz (25. Februar 2009)

mein Krieger heisst -> Bibabutzeman (52), ja mit 1 "n", weil das die maximale Buchstabenanzahl ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine anderen Chars haben aber "normale" Namen


----------



## Margo da Vos (25. Februar 2009)

Also, du denkst wirklich, das Jäger und Druiden stupide sind, andere Klassen ihnen zu schwer sind, aus Langeweile "dumme" Namen für ihre Chars nehmen?

Also ehm ... naja, ich weiß nicht.
Letztens bin ich einem Krieger namens: "Poserwarri" begegnet, gleich darauf einer Schurkin mit dem tollen Titel: "Checkabunny" - Ich denke, in jeder Klasse gibt immer wieder kreative Spieler, die nicht ganz das Prinzip des Rollenspiels verstehen (auf auf einem normalen Server - es ist und bleibt halt immer noch ein Rollenspiel!)

Aber wen störts?
Solange man selbst weiß, das man niemals seine Magierin: "Magierschnegge" nennt, geht doch alles wunderbar weiter, oder nicht?


----------



## El_Burito (25. Februar 2009)

kannst nicht mal täuschen schreiben und flamest andere wegen ihrer (mangelnden Intelligenz??


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (25. Februar 2009)

Ich finde solche Namen nicht schlimm (auser sie sind beleidigend oder obszön)



Sir schrieb:


> Also ich find Namen wie Rohrzucker keineswegs schlimm, teilweise sogar lustig ...
> 
> Bei uns im RealmPool läuft des öfteren ein Tauren-Krieger rum, der heisst "Wandschrank" *lol* ...


Hab neulich einen Char namens Schrankwand gesehen LOL


----------



## Manaori (25. Februar 2009)

Aerok schrieb:


> das ist mal wieder großes mimimi, ich finde manche namen auch net so toll und gebe mit ein bissle Mühe, aber irgendwann ist die kreativität erschöpft, und die ganzen "hc roleplaya" sollen in ne burg oder inn wald gehen wo sie mit flolkeln um sich schmeißen können, rp ist schön und gut aber wenn die sprache nach altem buch riecht und die leute so verdammt intollerant sind, de ja vu....also bleibt locker und lasst einander am leben auch wenns nur das virtuelle ist. Tippfehler ein hauch von ironie und aggroziehen sind mit diesem beitrag beabsichtigt und gewünscht.



Du n ennst die RP-Spieler intolerant? Hm, ich erinnere mich gerade daran, wie bei mir auf dem Server (Mithrilorden - RP/PvE) eine Troll-Spielerin geflamed wurde, weil sie in RP, ergo in "Trollisch" im Handelschannel geschrieben hat. Es entbrannte eine wilde Diskussion, weil die Dame "kein deutsch" könne und sich erst mal ein Wörterbuch besorgen solle. Soviel zur Intoleranz der RP-ler -.-"
Zumal.. ich betreibe selbst gerne RP und freue mich auch immer, wenn in Randomgruppen sich ein RPler findet, allerdigns setze ich das nicht voraus und benutze im normalen chat auch smileys bzw flame niemanden, weil er welche benutzt, es sei denn es ist ei RP-event und ergo unangebracht, Smileys zu benutzen. 
Und die Sprache riecht wohl eher nicht nach altem Buch... oder hast du schon mal mit einem Troll oder Orc RP gemacht? Klar, bei den Elfen ist es wieder was anderes, die müssen fast geschwollen daherreden *kicher* 

Naja, BTT: Ich gebe dem TE  bedingt recht. Manche Namen sind zwar sehr einfallsreich, aber nicht wirklich angebracht (denke hier einen einen Krieger namens "Brâtwúrst", der sich später unbenennen musste.. in "Devilwarrior"... und ich muss zugeben, sehr gescheit kam er mir auch nicht vor.) Wenn nicht allzu viele Sonderzeichen verwendet werden, kann (muss aber nicht!) der Name durchaus noch interessant oder amüsant sein, aber wenn es dann mal in "Aragôrn", "Ârtháss" etc ausufert, ist es einfach nicht mehr schön. Über die ganzen Devilwarriors/rogues und die IMBA leute spreche ich jetzt gar nicht. 

Das Traurige ist, dass selbst auf RP-Servern da kaum bis gar nicht mehr durchgegriffen wird. Natürlich, die GMs haben momentan viel zu tun wegen bugbehebung und so, aber ich möchte doch bitten.. wenn niemand isch mehr um die RP-Server kümmert, werden sie aussterben und es endet darin, dass jemand im Handel geflamed wird, weil er versucht noch etwas RP ind die Welt zu bringen. 

Ahja, und zu den ganzen Beleidigungen dem TE gegenüber: Wie er (oder sie) schon mehrmals betont hat, ist Black Cat nur sein Nickname im Forum. Und wer bitte würde jemanden wegen eines F orennamens beleidigen? HIer gäbe es ja genug Stoff, wenn man genau schaut. Na und, keinen scherts. Was anderes wäre es allerdings, wenn sich jetzt jemand im Spiel "Blâckcàt" oder "b1ubb" (das soll jetzt keine Beleidigung an dich sein, nur ein Vergleich! >.<) nennen würde. Könnt ihr mir folgen? Mir sind forennamen hinlänglich egal. Jeder hat den einen oder anderen Grund, sich im Forum so zu nenne. Spitzname, andere Vorgeschichte etc. Nur im Spiel ist sowas, zumindest oder vor allem auf RP-servern, einfach unangebracht. Es stört die Atmosphäre. Wenn sie noch amüsant sind, kann ich damit leben, aber sobald sie unanständig werden oder mehr als zwei Sonderzeichen beinhalten bzw so einfallsreich wie "ImbaShadowKiller" sind, mache ich mir durchaus gedanken über die Person, die dahintersteht, denn: eine derart mangelnde kreativität sagt viel über den Spieler dahinter aus. Ich habe viele Erfahrungen mit den ganzen Deaths und Devils. An eine gute kann ich m ich nicht erinnern.


----------



## Aratosao (25. Februar 2009)

Nein! 

Es gibt auch Krieger und alle anderen Klassen mit solchen namen.


----------



## stulle8 (25. Februar 2009)

blöde wow nicks  ne kann ich nix feststellen ( meiner is soda)

''mal ernsthaft jäger lvln schnell auch wenn man wenig skill hat und so kommen die meisten schnell zu ihrem dk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da is der name nich so von bedeutung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ''


----------



## Fumacilla (25. Februar 2009)

stulle8 schrieb:


> blöde wow nicks  ne kann ich nix feststellen ( meiner is soda)
> 
> ''mal ernsthaft jäger lvln schnell auch wenn man wenig skill hat und so kommen die meisten schnell zu ihrem dk
> 
> ...


Intressante Therorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde gerade diese Chars ziehen es eben an. Sie ham nen Ruf und der muss doch verteidigt werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doncryyy (25. Februar 2009)

wär doch schwachsinn wenn jeder sag ma mal z.B nen lateinischen oder griechischen namen hätte  !!
is doch immer witzig wenn man solche sieht, und erst recht wenn die dann ordentlich dmg machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeCrusher (25. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ein paar beispiele: Junger, Kittycat, Bärenfänger, Godsilla oder.... Rohrzucker... -.-*




moment. kittycat ist ein blöder name und "black cat" ist n richtig guter name?

wenn du schon unbedingt mal einen thread aufmachen willst bitte einen sinnvollen und nicht sowas wo du 2min (übertrieben) drüber nachgedacht hast.


----------



## Overbreaker (25. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...



Naja ich könnte jetzt zwar sagen das täuscht nur...aber irgentwo ist schon was wahres dran. Ich merke es oft bei Jägern, oder noch genauer, Nachtelf-Jäger (damit meine ich nicht, dass jeder N811 Hunter ein Gimp ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) die sich öfters mal daneben benehmen. Aber unter dumme Nicknames versteh ich eher was wie Bockwurst, Käsebrötchen, Hausschuh oder Sonstiges...da hört man fast eine gewisse Fantasielosigkeit.


----------



## turalya (25. Februar 2009)

1. Rechtschreibung
2. freie Meinung
3. such nen anderen Server wenns dir ned passt


----------



## Redday (25. Februar 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...



sagt jemand mit dem namen "black cat"


----------



## Manaori (25. Februar 2009)

Redday schrieb:


> sagt jemand mit dem namen "black cat"



Das Thema wurde in diesem Thread schon ein paar mal besprochen. Erst lesen, dann denken, dann eventuell schreiben. Bitte.


----------



## Rafterman1 (25. Februar 2009)

Yerizo schrieb:


> Wer bist du dich über die Namen anderer Leute aufzuregen?



Lol was bisten du fürn arroganter heini?

Wenn er diese Namen doof findet kann er seine Meinung hier frei äußern. Is schließlich nen freies Land. 
Tust so als würde er Gott spielen, dabei tust du es selbst mehrmals am Tag.


----------



## mister.G (25. Februar 2009)

Rafterman1 schrieb:


> Lol was bisten du fürn arroganter heini?
> 
> Wenn er diese Namen doof findet kann er seine Meinung hier frei äußern. Is schließlich nen freies Land.
> Tust so als würde er Gott spielen, dabei tust du es selbst mehrmals am Tag.



Er drückt aber nicht nur seine Meinung aus, sonderen beleidigt diese Spieler auch.


----------



## Rafterman1 (25. Februar 2009)

Gut das ist die eine Seite. Aber dann so ne arrogante Antwort hinschreiben is dann auch nich viel besser.


----------



## RED DEVIL (25. Februar 2009)

Hm..hab mir z.B.für meinen Jäger einen Fantasienamen ausgedacht und musste dann feststellen das hunderte andere den gleichen bescheuerten Gedanken hatten...heul.Was mal wieder deutlich macht wieviel Server es bei WoW gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CoHanni (25. Februar 2009)

hmm, die Namen sind mir generell egal, es sei den sie sind wirklich auffallend, zum Beispiel:

Gestern auf der suche nach einer Gruppe für Nexus hero, Heal und 2 dd waren dabei, dann ein dd fragt:" darf ich kurz lead haben? ich möchte hier jemanden helfen." Ich geb ihm lead und er lädt jemanden ein...

Abrahamtuerke hat sich der Gruppe angeschlossen.

ich hab das zweimal lesen müssen, weil ich es nicht glauben konnte O.o

und einem aus meiner Gilde ist während einem Raid von einem freundlichen Palahealer unterstützworden...Name: Bigjuicytits...


aber viele Namen sind ja auch lustig, aber solche wie oben angeführt....neeeee....

PS: mit deinem namen, sich übersowas aufzuregen = unnötig


----------



## Benrok (25. Februar 2009)

omg ich bin jäger und da ich zu pre 3.0zeiten den bc content clear hatte halte ich doch ein bisschen was auf mich,und übrigens ist mein erster char.
man kann doch nicht nach der klasse gehn ...
ich will dich mal sehn ,bist wahrscheinlich auch so einer der meint was auf sich halten zu können weil er naxx mit ner random grp gecleart hat -.-
mfg


----------



## CoHanni (25. Februar 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> omg ich bin jäger und da ich zu pre 3.0zeiten den bc content clear hatte halte ich doch ein bisschen was auf mich,und übrigens ist mein erster char.
> man kann doch nicht nach der klasse gehn ...
> ich will dich mal sehn ,bist wahrscheinlich auch so einer der meint was auf sich halten zu können weil er naxx mit ner random grp gecleart hat -.-
> mfg



auf wen bezieht sich das  jetzt?^^


----------



## Fadekiller123 (25. Februar 2009)

meine pet names sind execlol / exec / Dönerdieb ich finds nice :<

und ingame heise ich Exec ich find meine petnamen toll :O


----------



## Vixxa (25. Februar 2009)

Rafterman1 schrieb:


> Gut das ist die eine Seite. Aber dann so ne arrogante Antwort hinschreiben is dann auch nich viel besser.



Nur weil er nich etwas á la "OLOL was bisten du fürn n00b!" postet ist er Arrogant?

BtT:
Wer denkt den Skill der Leute durch ihren zu Namen wissen soll sich doch bitte bei Herrn Geller als The Next bewerben und uns mit solchen Theorien verschonen. Amen


----------



## OMGlooool (25. Februar 2009)

mein name (Kaabumm) ist wenig einfallsreich und verstößt gegen die rpAGB aber was solls

aber stimmt schon hunter heißen bei uns auch alle komisch zB "Imbahunter" (das pet heist imbapet) oder "aufsmaul" oder Crittter


----------



## Azzulon (8. Juni 2009)

Also hab ich nach diversen Postern hier keinen Skill, weil mein dritter DK-Twink 'Badeschlappe' heißt? Öhm joa.

Solang kein RP-Server betroffen ist, ist sowas doch voll ok.


----------



## Dabow (8. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...



Mal ehrlich ? Bist du dumm ?


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (8. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...



Muss dir recht geben. Einfach Schade das sich viele nicht um richtige Fantasy Namen bemühen, da machen sie sich selber und anderen das richtige Warcraft flair (kp wie mans schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) kaputt. Seis drum, SWTOR ich komme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokker (8. Juni 2009)

der TE hat einfach einen an der klatsche. Leute die er nicht kennt nur wegen ihrem Nickname als blöd abzustempeln ist schwachsinn.


----------



## Pluto-X (8. Juni 2009)

Bei manchen Namen bekommt man echt das kalte Grausen, da könnte Blizz ma besser drauf achten.
Das kann ja nicht so schwer sein Namen zu prüfen oder einen Filter einzubauen, dann haben es die chinafarmer mit ihren fghjsrtze auch nicht mehr so leicht.
Aber ist wahrscheinlich schon wieder zuviel verlangt .


----------



## celion (8. Juni 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Black Cat *hust*



Blôoknîght *hust*


----------



## celion (8. Juni 2009)

lokker schrieb:


> der TE hat einfach einen an der klatsche. Leute die er nicht kennt nur wegen ihrem Nickname als blöd abzustempeln ist schwachsinn.


 

Nö ist es nicht. Ich persönlich richte mich teilweise nach den Namen der Chars ob ich sie mit in eine Ini nehme/oder mitgehe


----------



## pnxdome (8. Juni 2009)

WOWwarrior schrieb:


> Leute nach den Skill beurteilen nach dem namen?
> Klingt irgendwie dumm?
> Wenn du im Arsenal die Top gilden anschaust liest du oft Namen die nicht gerade sehr viel Sinn geben!



Naja, vielleicht nicht nach dem Skill, allerdings kannst du diese Leute einen gewissen Denkvermögen zuordnen. Und da gibt es eine Theorie, dass Menschen gerne andere Menschen in bestimmte Schubladen stopfen.

Und genau das trifft hier zu. 

Und sorry, aber man muss sich keinen Zwergen-Krieger mit dem Namen "DozenPfând" oder so machen, ein bisschen Würde und Atmosphäre gebürd diesem Spiel schon. 

Und zu dem "Arsenal" in Verbindung zu "Topgilden":

Ich habe noch keinen Jägers/Druiden/usw. Namen gesehn, der auf deutsch Übersetzt "loloheiler" oder soetwas bedeuten würde.
Außerdem: Die "Prominenz" (-> Hier in WoW) kann ruhig Tabulose Namen haben, die können sich es erlauben, zumal sie trotzdem keine "trashigen" Namen auswählen.


//EDITH EDITIERT:


> Das kann ja nicht so schwer sein Namen zu prüfen oder einen Filter einzubauen



xD! Doch kann es. Du kannst Alle Buchstaben des Alphabetes ja in beliebiger Reihenfolge eintippen. Dann überprüft mal die Eingabe auf x-Millionen Möglicher "Black-List-Namen". ( Wichtig hierbei: Wenn du "MietzeKatze" verbieten möchtest, musst du darauf achten, sämtliche Sonderzeichen und Trennungszeichen mitzuberücksichtigen, und das wiederum heißt, dass auf deine Blacklist auch "Mîétsékâtzä" und co. drauf müsste. )

Soetwas müsste schon ein Mensch übernehmen


----------



## Tigrexx (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich such mir immer passende namen zu meinen wow chars z.b meine Hexe heißt Dämonîa passt wie die Faust aufs Auge xD


----------



## Dranay (8. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...




Kennst du den Spruch "I'm with Stupid"?

Nun, ich kenne ihn und ich denke das jeden Tag und das nicht nur bei den Namen gewisser Spieler.

Sogar auf unserem RP Realm gibts solche Nasen. Die Leute sind einfach einfallslos oder denken, sie seien cool.

Andererseits gibts aber auch wirklich sehr lustige Namen.

Neulich rannte ne Elfe an mir vorbei, die Bettwäsche hieß *hust*


----------



## Senseless6666 (8. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...



und dein wow char heißt Blackcat aba du flamest über Kittycat? .. noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





celion schrieb:


> Nö ist es nicht. Ich persönlich richte mich teilweise nach den Namen der Chars ob ich sie mit in eine Ini nehme/oder mitgehe



Verständlich, ich geh bestimmt net mit Doppelherz oder Vanilleeis raiden.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## modit1 (8. Juni 2009)

mein hunter heisst raupkopierer und ich hab auch noch nie was negatives gehört Oo#
und die katze heisst dvdrw, war auch immer ein lacher ^^


gruß


----------



## EvilStorm (8. Juni 2009)

Also.. Ich find's nicht so schlimm, wenn die Namen mal ein bisschen misslungen sind...
Immerhin ist es ja auch nur ein Name, er sagt nichts über Skill, Equip oder über denn Typen hinter dem Computer aus.
Auf meinem Server gibt es einen Protection Paladin namens Tankstelle.. Find ich geiler Name und passt auch dazu ^^

Mein Twink heisst auch Evildudu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ein anderer Twink wiederum Yjmirdon als DK   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich achte erst seit kurzem darauf, ob der Name einfach nur nice ist / aussieht
oder
ob er auch zu einem RP-Server passen würde.

PS: Nein.. ich spiele auf keinem RP-Server

LG!


----------



## Tigrexx (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich hatte mal einen Jäger in meiner Hdb gruppe der "Skill" hieß und er hat es nach !!7!! versuchen beim Endboss der instanz nicht verstanden das man erst kuscheln muss und dann weglaufen >,< 

Genausowenig konnte er Irreführung nicht richtig einsetzen (hat ewig selbst aggro gezogen) 

Bei solchen leute finde ich das sie echt ihren namen ändern sollten ^^

Is nich böse gemeint aber wenn jemand Skill heißt aber trotzdem nichts checkt is das echt nich mehr lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (8. Juni 2009)

Mein schurke hiess auch mal "Dünsch" .. bis es namensänderungen gab. Aber scheiss doch auf andere namen... 1) musste ned mit denen zusammen spielen , 2) nicht heiraten.. oder kannst 3) auf einen RP server gehen. Da wird die nicht kleich n godsilla etc vor den augen rumlaufen


----------



## EvilStorm (8. Juni 2009)

Dann soll er sich in ''KeinSkill'' umbenennen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (8. Juni 2009)

Man merkt schon deutlich, dass einige Klassen öfter gespielt werden. Im Endcontent vorallem Paladine und im Lowlvlbereich Jäger. Aber SO schlimm ist es auch nicht. Ehr normal.


----------



## Berrid (8. Juni 2009)

Es sind meistens Twinks die so etwas " andere " Namen haben.


----------



## alburak (8. Juni 2009)

ich geb es zu, ich hab so einen Funnamen.
ich werde öfter gefragt wie ich drauf kam. egal ^^

trotzdem finde ich legolas sowas von einfallslos oder andere anspielung an "berühmte und bekannte" figuren.

ich hab mal ein piratenspiel gespielt, da hiesen alle jack sparrow und hatten alle black pearls. alles in komischen schreibweisen. gefolgt von ruffy (kp wie der voll heisst. auf one piece) danach kamen berühmte piraten der vergangenheit.

mal ganz ehrlich es ist doch ein spiel, egal wie ernst du es nimmst. nur weil er turnschuh heisst muss er ja nicht schlecht spielen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (8. Juni 2009)

Es ist halt nicht egal! Ist ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt, sich ein bisschen Mühe beim Namensuchen zu geben. Wenn mir spieler mit Namen Klosett o.ä. übern Weg laufen könnte, ich laut schreien. 

Also ich frage mich schon wer dahintersitzt das er sich so nennt. >.<'


----------



## alburak (8. Juni 2009)

dein char name mag ja jetzt okay sein, aber da fragt man sich doch warum hast du im forum obi-lan.... das liest man doch alle tage in zig anderen foren.

dann doch lieber einen namen der nicht so häufig vorkommt.

an jemanden der der sich klosett nennt, errinert man sich viel schnell.
also ich weiss das mein name von vielen nicht so schnell vergessen wird. (ich heisse nicht klosett)

/editt
das ganze gilt aber nur für nicht rpg realms


----------



## volvex (8. Juni 2009)

naja diese leute haben vielleicht einfach nicht überissen, dass sie entsprechend
der qualität ihres namen ernst genommen werden, jedenfalls funktioniert mein
unterbewusstsein genau so.

trotzdem ziemlich unnötiger thread, den es schon x-mal gab und die user nur zum flamen anregt.


ich stimme für eine buffed qualitätskontrolle!


----------



## Dr Death (8. Juni 2009)

Also heißt das ,dass du mich beleidigen willst? Ich würde mit so welchen Verallgemeinerungen gut aufpassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele selbst Hunter und Druid.


----------



## rengaw6 (8. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin ja generell auch eher ein fan von Fantasynamen!
Allerdings musste ich echt lachen als unser "Nesthäckchen" in der Gilde (13) sich nen warri hochgezogen hat der "Prügeldose" heißt xD.
Finds eig gar net so schlimm solange es im Rahmen bleibt....

LG


----------



## Black Cat (8. Juni 2009)

Schon lang her das ich den thread erstellt hab aber hat ja ausmaße genommen oO Nja egal... jedenfalls will ich hier nur kurz erwähnen das der Nickname eines Chars auch einfluss auf den gesammten Realm hat, man sehe sich unten aufgerührtes beispiel an.

_Auf Realm A erstellen sich einige Player einen Char mit einem sogenanntem "fun namen" (main oder twink ist unwichtig).
Auf Realm B erstellen sich die spieler charaker mit glaubwürdigeren Namen, nur sehr wenige haben einen/mehrere char(s) mit nem fun namen.

So... Spieler XY will sich ein char auf einen der beiden Realms erstellen, weil er/sie neu anfängt oder einfach nur den Realm wechselt (auch nicht relevant) jedenfalls hat die Person die wahl zwischen den beiden... was glaubt ihr auf welchen die Person sich ehr nen avatar erstellt?!_

PS: Jene Person kennt das Realmklima von beiden nicht!


----------



## Versace83 (8. Juni 2009)

WOWwarrior schrieb:


> Leute nach den Skill beurteilen nach dem namen?
> Klingt irgendwie dumm?
> Wenn du im Arsenal die Top gilden anschaust liest du oft Namen die nicht gerade sehr viel Sinn geben!



Hat ja keiner gesagt dass die Leute im Spiel keinen Skill hätten, nur dass sie "weniger intelligent" sind. im Sinne von unkreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, aufregen tu ich mich eher nicht, wenn einer solche Namen für seine Chars hat. Ich frage mich nur warum einer sich so nennt. Also Dárkhûntèr oder ähnliches provoziert ja schon den ein oder anderen flame ^^


----------



## Valkron (8. Juni 2009)

Naja mein Lieblingsname is immernoch sowas wie Aarthaas mit der Gilde: Gabe von Arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zergerus (8. Juni 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Black Cat *hust*




hab ich mir auch gedacht... ^^


----------



## Black Cat (8. Juni 2009)

volvex schrieb:


> trotzdem ziemlich unnötiger thread, den es schon x-mal gab und die user nur zum flamen anregt.
> 
> ich stimme für eine buffed qualitätskontrolle!



*Also....*



volvex schrieb:


> trotzdem ziemlich unnötiger thread



So ziemlich viele treads hier sind ehr überflüssig



volvex schrieb:


> den es schon x-mal gab



Und wenn schon...



volvex schrieb:


> und die user nur zum flamen anregt.



Nun ja, das zeigt glaub ich nur die unfähigkeit der person die flamed

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



zergerus schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch gedacht... ^^


mh? was gegen black cat oder cat black? wenn ja ises mir egal denn mein nick hat nen hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (8. Juni 2009)

Namen wie Arthas, Deathknight, Tôdêsrîttêr, Eleschami (der dann heilt XD) oder Druídê sind wesentlich schlimmer ....


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. Juni 2009)

volvex schrieb:


> trotzdem ziemlich unnötiger thread, den es schon x-mal gab und die user nur zum flamen anregt.
> 
> 
> ich stimme für eine buffed qualitätskontrolle!



ich glaube der thread wurde im februar ins leben gerufen. also mal die füße still halten.


----------



## Slavery (8. Juni 2009)

Weil Black Cat auch so einfallsreich ist.
Jäger und Druiden wurden generft, die haben jetz einfach wenig Int 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Cat (8. Juni 2009)

Slavery schrieb:


> Weil Black Cat auch so einfallsreich ist.



MAN... und wenn schon, *Es. Ist. Eh. Nur. Ein. Forums. Nickname ><*


----------



## Dufurius (8. Juni 2009)

Leute es ist ein Spiel. Ist doch scheiß egal wie die Pixel heißen. Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr euch immer über solche Sachen aufregt. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ganz amüsant wenn ich mir solche Namen durchlese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dabei muss ich sagen der Char mit dem besten Namen der mir bis jetzt über den Weg gelaufen ist war ein Taure mit dem Namen Kuhfladen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (8. Juni 2009)

Hmmm da ich atm mit 2 Acc. spiele (Girlfriend inc. das mein Rechner das schafft oO)
hab ich auch n Jäger der ihren Char mit sich schleift, wenn sie Arbeiten ist.

Meiner heisst Miruslav weil das der erste name ist der mir eingefallen ist als ich mein Ork gesehn habe.

Aber Rohrzucker ist ja wohl komplett der Kracher schlecht hin.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (8. Juni 2009)

was mir noch einfällt. als ich damals auf zuluhed angefangen hatte zu spielen, da gab es einen jäger der nannte sich "zwei" und sein pet hatte den namen "dreiviertel". 

dann gab es dort noch einen magier, der nannte sich "klebepistole". kreativ muss man halt sein *grinst*


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...


ist doch überall ich denke ganz ehrlich lass denen ihren spaß bei den namen auch wenn sie namen wählen die nur ein bisschen abweichend von berühmten namen sind,ja auch ich habe einfache namen und????man hat keine lust sich stundenlang nen namen auszudenken man will spielen und nciht der hecht mit dem besten namen sein!!!
so sehe ich das naja und wens stört wayne...


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Juni 2009)

der beste namen den ich bisher gesehen habe war teekessel^^


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> MAN... und wenn schon, *Es. Ist. Eh. Nur. Ein. Forums. Nickname ><*


/sign 
auch so ein beispiel wen interessierts ob in nem forum ein "Toller" name steht meiner gleicht auch nur nem char von mir und?
so langsam wirds eher ermüdent bei solchen threads,es gibt zu viele davon die man lieber nicht weiterführen will...


----------



## Turismo (8. Juni 2009)

Glaubst du jeder mag deinen Namen???

Und nein das täuscht nur...


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (8. Juni 2009)

Bin auch kein Fan von Namen wie Megahunta und Co. aber witzige, nicht rollenspielgerechte Namen find ich klasse.... meine 2 Tauren Milchmädchen und Cowderwelsch gefallen mir nach wie vor sehr gut, ich identifizier mich ja nicht mit ihnen sondern spiel nur mit den beiden, glaubd as vergessen einige zu gern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es ist NUR EIN SPIEL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (8. Juni 2009)

volvex schrieb:


> naja diese leute haben vielleicht einfach nicht überissen, dass sie entsprechend
> der qualität ihres namen ernst genommen werden, jedenfalls funktioniert mein
> unterbewusstsein genau so.
> 
> ...


da muß ich wiedersprechen bei uns aufm server (nicht anub´arak) ist ein dudu der Downdunoob heißt und er ist ein hammer tank und wird auch immer mitgenommen naja
es gibt solche wie auch solche namen^^.
wenn man allerdings ließt wie sich manche inforen über solche namen aufregen und im forum selber schlecht kopierte namen haben
will man sich echt überlegen den Thread zu schließen wenn mans könnte...


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

3MinutenTerrine schrieb:


> Bin auch kein Fan von Namen wie Megahunta und Co. aber witzige, nicht rollenspielgerechte Namen find ich klasse.... meine 2 Tauren Milchmädchen und Cowderwelsch gefallen mir nach wie vor sehr gut, ich identifizier mich ja nicht mit ihnen sondern spiel nur mit den beiden, glaubd as vergessen einige zu gern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genial es gab auch mal nen thread auf buffed für die witzigsten cahrnamen glaub ich guckt doch da mal reîn^^


----------



## Dilan (8. Juni 2009)

Er hat doch recht... wobei das nichts mit der Klasse oder dem Spiel zu tun hat. Ich Spiele Online RPG + Games seit fasst 10 Jahren und in jedem, absolut jedem Spiel findest Du diese Namens Unfälle. 

dabei gibt es davon 2 Arten: 

die R0x09r dark kill0r of the mega eier

und die Fraktion Legolaas, legiolas, lagiolas, Hemaan, Drizzts und wie sie nicht alle Heissen. 

Ja ich denke mir auch oft... für den Namen gehörst einfach gebannt Du spacken.


----------



## mommel (8. Juni 2009)

Irgendwann beim 10. Twink gibts dann sowas wie einen Schmidtlauch und ist das dann schlimm?


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> Schmidtlauch


der name is so geil ich brech ab vor lachen >.<


----------



## Potpotom (8. Juni 2009)

Ihr habt Sorgen... mir isses völlig Wumpe wie sich wer nennt. Wegen mir können sich auch alle Legolas001, Legolas002, ...003 etc. pp. nennen. Wen juckts?

Rohrzucker finde ich übrigens recht witzig.


----------



## Holyjudge (8. Juni 2009)

sage mal nur
Ðéâthk&#505;íght
könnt ja mal die klasse raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> sage mal nur
> Ðéâthk&#505;íght
> könnt ja mal die klasse raten
> 
> ...


Priester


----------



## Deis (8. Juni 2009)

Ist es echt schon so weit oder taeusche ich mich nur, dass in letzter Zeit vermehrt Beschwerden ueber Nicknames auftauchen?
Muss man denn immer Erik aus dem Auenland, Gnak'Thor der maechtige, Silestra oder ImbaPalimbaRoxxerNick heissen?

Wieso sind Namen wie Ranzalf, Rohrzucker und Owlfruit verboten?

Ist es so weit oder taeusche ich mich nur, dass in letzter Zeit vermehrt Leute Spargel essen? Ich habe echt das Gefuehl, es hat in den letzten 2 Monaten stark zugenommen. Find' ich nicht gut!

Mein persoenliches Resumé an den TE:
Geh kacken!


----------



## High-Ender (8. Juni 2009)

Der Thread ist total sinnlos, aber ich finde die einzigen dummen Namen sind, wenn leute bereits vorhandene Namen mit Sonderzeichen benutzen.

mfg


----------



## Morcan (8. Juni 2009)

Mein Druide heißt Chinâfarmer...beschwert hat sich bisher kaum jemand (ja ich wurde schon als...Chinafarmer gemeldet und hatte lustige Gespräche mit GMs). Zumal er in seiner Tankrolle auch etwas angesehener ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jägeritemeinseinsdrölf (8. Juni 2009)

Es gibt auch einen Druiden in Affenjungs INC der "Pantoffel" heißt !

Ja und? Er hat trotzdem skill und das zählt ja wohl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4 the Hord!


----------



## Delhoven (8. Juni 2009)

Mein Druide heisst Dorfmofa. Mein anderer 80er ist ein Hunter Namens Delhoven.

So, und was willst du mir jetzt erzählen? Das dein Bildungsstand höher ist? Das du in irgendeiner Form das recht hast mich zu kritisieren?  

U Failed hard.


Edit:

Ich sag nur Affenjungs "Rattenköter" Schami.  Wer RP will und Fantasy Namen, der kann ja auf die Aldor spielen.


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Juni 2009)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Mein Druide heisst *Dorfmofa*. Mein anderer 80er ist ein Hunter Namens Delhoven.
> 
> [....]




herrlich der name ^^
ich glaub ich mach mir nen twink mit den namen "fichtensachs" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Kotnik (8. Juni 2009)

Grundsätzlich find ich lustige Namen cool..(Als Hommage an Barlow heißt mein untoter Shadow-Priest auch Facemeltor..*g*)
Aber manchmal gibt es Namen, die allein es rechtfertigen, einen Charakter anzugreifen oder ihn sich im BG als Lieblingsziel rauszusuchen. Ich denke da nur an den legendären namen eines DKs, dem ich mit einem Freund von mir am Releasetag von WotLK auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel begegnete: Forstlord, ein Nachtelf-DK. Nur für diesen Namen haben wir einen Kieg entfesselt, der dann stundenlang auf der Halbinsel tobte. Herrlich.

Auch gut: Namen wie Busenlily, in allen Varianten und Variationen. schaut mal im Armory, nur als Tip, wie viele chars dieses Namens es gibt! 0o *g*

Ich find es meistens unterhaltsam und nur selten ärgerlich. Sonst wären BGs nur halb so lustig, wenn man sich nicht freuen könnte, den Retri zB namens JohnRambo zum x. Mal umgehauen zu haben..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (8. Juni 2009)

Das es viele Stört solche Charakternamen zu lesen, kann ich klar nachvollziehen aber für meine Person nicht bestätigen! 

In einem mmorpg ist es einfach stimmiger, durch eine Fantasiewelt zu wandeln und klassische Namen zu lesen! Aus diesem Grund, spielt man zum Teil ein mmorpg! Charaktername wie „Kackfresse“ zerstören einfach die Illusion! 

In einem Shooter ist das ganze wieder anders, hier sind die Namen nur von geringer Bedeutung!

Mein Fazit, wenn ich unstimmige Spielernamen sehe: 
CS Kiddy, dieses zu doof zum CS zocken war und nun versucht im lowskill Manier ein mmorpg zu spielen, um sich durch Epix von der Masse abzuheben. Jedoch kläglich daran scheitert, da keiner mit einem® „Kackfresse“ in der Gruppe sein möchte. Als letzten Ausweg dieser leecht dieser BGs, um in Dalaran im Handelschannel seinen Frust freien Lauf zu lassen!

Stören tun sie mich aber trotzdem nicht..


----------



## Genickbruch (8. Juni 2009)

Es gibt doch sehr junge Spieler, denen halt diese Namen gefallen. Jetzt lasst Sie doch.
Natürlich fällt es anderen mit etwas mehr Phantasie auf,  welche seltsamen Namen seit einiger Zeit auf den Servern kursieren. 
Übrigens hat das nichts mit männlich oder weiblich zu tun was fürn Name man einem Char. gibt. Seid da mal etwas vorsichtiger.
Wenn dann im TS bei Raidbeginn das Hallo kommt und der Maintank eine Frau ist und noch super tankt dazu dann bleibt Euch die Gosch offen stehen. Hat nichts mit den Namen oder Chars. zu tun wer dahintersteckt.


----------



## Foobär (8. Juni 2009)

Die Frage ist ja schon widersinnig. 
Du fragst nach Intelligenz und kritisierst Fantasie und Niveau - das sind 3 verschiedene Dinge.

Aber fantasielose Namen gibts im ganzen Bereich von 1-80.


----------



## kurnthewar (8. Juni 2009)

namen sind schall und rauch. die/der spieler/in ist für mich wichtig und die/der hat in der regel eh nen anderen namen.


----------



## Latharíl (8. Juni 2009)

nja manchmal erkennste am namen was programm is XD

war vor kurzem mit nem tank in ner inze namens hornochse...leider war der name programm...

wenn ich dann den namen von dudus les, wie lilastern oder sexyhexi oder blutelfheal...dann finds ich iwi lustig...



edit:
ich hab auch nen rothaarigen gnom namens taurentampon


----------



## Phelps023 (8. Juni 2009)

Yerizo schrieb:


> Wer bist du dich über die Namen anderer Leute aufzuregen?



Analphabet?!


----------



## pildaY (8. Juni 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen rothaarigen gnom namens taurentampon



hahaha xD
wenn das mal nicht kreativ ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer auf sowas kommt, kann nicht blöd sein ;p


----------



## Latharíl (8. Juni 2009)

pildaY schrieb:


> hahaha xD
> wenn das mal nicht kreativ ist
> 
> 
> ...




ich hatte wegen dem namen schon bös ärger XD da haben sich doch tatsächlich ein paar gnomspieler drüber aufgeregt ich würde mit diesem namen gnome flamen XD


----------



## killercookie (8. Juni 2009)

Druide namens "Bongwasser"....einer auf meinem Server heißt so und der ist wirklich gut drauf =)

Es kommt auf die Spieler an, nicht auf den Namen (meine Hexe heißt auch wie eine Prostituierte und trotzdem bin ich nicht der Allerschlechteste)


Gruß


----------



## JacobyVII (8. Juni 2009)

BleaKill schrieb:


> Black Cat *hust*



das sagt der, dessen DK Blôôdknîght heißt^^


----------



## L.Shandro (8. Juni 2009)

also weiss nicht was daran so schlimm sein soll, hab selber nen jägerntwink namens ashketchum und sein drachenfalke trägt den namen lavados, soll ich mich nun steinigen lassen?


----------



## Slavery (8. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> MAN... und wenn schon, *Es. Ist. Eh. Nur. Ein. Forums. Nickname ><*



Und wenn schon...manche finden eben Namen wie "Dorfmofa" gut.
Es. Ist. Eh. Nur. Ein. Spiel.

Zufrieden?
Wenn jemand sein Kind so nennen würde, wär ich bestimmt genauso entsetzt wie du, aber in einem Spiel? Ne, sicher nich.


----------



## celion (8. Juni 2009)

pildaY schrieb:


> hahaha xD
> wenn das mal nicht kreativ ist
> 
> 
> ...



Wer auf sowas kommt hat die AGB nicht gelesen.

Ich selber spiele auf einem Rp-server, wenn mir dann solche "Namen" unterkommen landen sie bei mir sofort auf ignor und werden gemeldet


----------



## Thewizard76 (8. Juni 2009)

Ich verstehe jeden der nach 20 gescheiterten versuchen sich einen sinnvollen namen zu geben dann aufgibt und sich irgendetwas sinnfreies nimmt wie einsölf oder so nur damit er mal anfangen kann zu spielen.
Hatte das Prob mit meinem Druiden.
3 Std. nen Namen gesucht der passt und ihn dann Greatheal genannt weil ich kein bock mehr hatte.
P.S. er ist heiler


----------



## Harkor (8. Juni 2009)

GrayWolf schrieb:


> Es kann doch egal sein ob da ein Char mit Namen wie Suppentopf, Gieselher oder Tinkiwinki rumläuft.



Also Giselher fällt für mich nicht in diese Kategorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine Figur aus der Nibelungensage.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giselher


----------



## Avalanche (8. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...



http://www.duden.de
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reform_der_de...eibung_von_1996


----------



## Dilan (8. Juni 2009)

Toll hasse dat gemacht Ava... linken kannse auch.

Darfst Dir nen keks nehmen.


----------



## Gamor (8. Juni 2009)

darüber hab ich mich auch mal aufgeregt, die Lösung dafür ist auf nen RP-Server zu wechseln


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. Juni 2009)

Mein dudu heist Horstnorris  xDD
mir fiehl nix besseres ein^^


----------



## Latharíl (8. Juni 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Wer auf sowas kommt hat die AGB nicht gelesen.
> 
> Ich selber spiele auf einem Rp-server, wenn mir dann solche "Namen" unterkommen landen sie bei mir sofort auf ignor und werden gemeldet




auf einem rp-server würd ich sowas au net machen ^^
auf nem stinknormalen pveserver juckts mich net die bohne ob da zu bigestheal und kuschel und knuddel ein taurentampon rumläuft ^^


----------



## Pamela1 (8. Juni 2009)

Naja ich bin persönlich eigentlich eher jemand, der versucht sich schon ein wenig Zeit für seine Charnamen zu nehmen, da diese nunmal auch möglichst lange von einem selbst gemocht werden sollten ^^ (alle 30 Tage den Charnamen kostenpflichtig ändern ist ja nun auch nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache ;P)

Hab aber auch schon Faux Pas gehabt (wie zB Pamela als Forenname hier  ) . 

Aber grundsätzlich sollte man niemanden verurteilen und nur wegen eines Namens auf den Skill von jemandem schließen. Ich finds eher lustig und amüsiere mich wenn ich einen guten Namen sehe...

Kleiner Tipp am Rande. Wenn ihr mal 5 Minuten Zeit habt geht mal ins "WER"-Fenster und gebt einfach ne levelzahl von 1-80 ein und lest euch die Namen durch ^^ unheimlich unterhaltsam

MfG Pam


----------



## Anduris (8. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ein paar beispiele: Junger, Kittycat, Bärenfänger, Godsilla oder.... Rohrzucker... -.-*


lol sind doch lustige Namen oO
Was soll an diesen Namen schlecht sein? Jeder kann ja wohl frei entscheiden, welchen Namen sein Char hat.
Achja.. zu deinem Namen: 'Black Cat' müsste dir ja dann auch nicht gefallen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich glaub jetzt ist echt die Grenze gekommen bei der ich im Buffed Forum nachfragen muß!
> 
> Ist es wirklich so oder teuscht es nur das die die sich jetzt ein char, basierend auf den klassen Jäger und Druid, erstellen weniger intelligenz im vergleich zu den restlichen wowlern haben? Bei mir auf dem Realm seh ich fast nur noch low lv Jäger und Druids mit echt stupiden und machmal auch richtig dummen Nicknames.
> 
> ...



Wie kann man nur eine solche Frage stellen ? Wenn du das ernst meinst : ohgott ....


----------

